# Tommy Bahamas beach chairs available at WKORN



## gregb (Oct 31, 2021)

*Admin Edited to add the link to the calendar for sharing/swapping chairs!

updated links as of 11/19/22:*

New calendar created. Please share links to pictures for the bundles and I will add to the Calendar Description.

Email to invite to reserve: 4fe324ea0364e3a7a1f6d518d077d5968bb138a67e502abde3ea3a9b566b4410@group.calendar.google.com

Link to subscribe to calendar

Public URL

---------------------------------

We check out this Saturday, Nov. 6 and have two, like new, Tommy Bahama beach chairs.  If someone checking in then wants them,  please respond to this post, and we will leave them with the Bell Hop under your name.  A tip for the Bell Hop would be appropriate.

Greg Buchanan


----------



## gregb (Oct 31, 2021)

Oops.  I forgot to say we are at WKORN


----------



## lynne (Oct 31, 2021)

gregb said:


> Oops.  I forgot to say we are at WKORN


Did you mean to say NOVEMBER 6?


----------



## lily28 (Oct 31, 2021)

would bell desk keep the chairs till nov 29?


----------



## gregb (Nov 1, 2021)

lynne said:


> Did you mean to say NOVEMBER 6?


Yup.  I'm on vacation and my brain took the day off.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Nov 1, 2021)

gregb said:


> Yup.  I'm on vacation and my brain took the day off.


Forgot where you are. Forgot the date. Are you sure you've actually got the chairs?


----------



## gregb (Nov 2, 2021)

Well I haven't been sitting directly on the sand, so yes.


----------



## gregb (Nov 2, 2021)

lily28 said:


> would bell desk keep the chairs till nov 29?


I don't think so.


----------



## GrayFal (Nov 2, 2021)

gregb said:


> I don't think so.


@marmite is arriving 11/6 to Marriott Lāhaina Towers.  Maybe she could use them?


----------



## Ryes (Nov 3, 2021)

I’m arriving on nov 7! Would love those 2 chairs! Will try to message u thx!


----------



## gregb (Nov 4, 2021)

The Chairs have been spoken for.  Hope Jennifer enjoys them and passes them on.  We come back in late January.  Maybe they will still be in circulation then????


----------



## Ryes (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi everyone. I’ll be leaving on Nov 14 and would love to pass the chairs on to the next people who are coming to the Westin Kaanapali ocean resort around then. (I’ll be in south portion). Please message me if interested.


----------



## gregb (Nov 6, 2021)

Jennifer, the claim # for the chairs is 216259 at the North Bell station.  I have a photo of the claim check, but it is too big to post here.  If you give me your email, I will email it to you.


----------



## Ryes (Nov 6, 2021)

gregb said:


> Jennifer, the claim # for the chairs is 216259 at the North Bell station.  I have a photo of the claim check, but it is too big to post here.  If you give me your email, I will email it to you.


Hi Greg! Thx will message it to u. Thanks again for everything!


----------



## gregb (Nov 6, 2021)

Here is a photo of the claim check.  I gave to the bellman $10 to save it for you.


----------



## Ryes (Nov 6, 2021)

gregb said:


> View attachment 42115
> 
> Here is a photo of the claim check.  I gave to the bellman $10 to save it for you.


Terrific!!!! Will grab it on arrival tomorrow! Thanks again Greg!


----------



## Denise L (Nov 7, 2021)

We are checking into South on 12/4 if the chairs are around and need new temporary owners .


----------



## Ryes (Nov 8, 2021)

Anyone arriving sooner? Like on the 12 or 13 or 14?


----------



## lily28 (Nov 8, 2021)

we at westin north starting 11/29


----------



## Ryes (Nov 8, 2021)

Lily28 so far u are the closest for arrival date. No clue if they will hold it that long though. One person in between my departure and our arrival would be perfect! If no one come ups before i leave I’ll ask the bellhops anyway because u never know until u try


----------



## The Haileys (Nov 11, 2021)

We can take the chairs anytime from the 12th through 19th and hand off to the next owner


----------



## Ryes (Nov 11, 2021)

Sounds good. Let me know your details like what name to leave it under at the south bellhop or perhaps we can entirely bypass the bellhop since u and me overlap. What room are u at? I can give it to u the afternoon of the 13 as I’m leaving on the 14th.


----------



## The Haileys (Nov 11, 2021)

Ryes said:


> Sounds good. Let me know your details like what name to leave it under at the south bellhop or perhaps we can entirely bypass the bellhop since u and me overlap. What room are u at? I can give it to u the afternoon of the 13 as I’m leaving on the 14th.



We arrive tomorrow afternoon - so no room number yet. I'll message you when we get there. Thanks so much!


----------



## lily28 (Nov 11, 2021)

hailey
if no one else able to use the chair between your departure date and 11/29, maybe you can ask whether the bell desk can hold till 11/29 monday night?  thanks


----------



## Ryes (Nov 13, 2021)

The chairs are now with the Haileys.  Wouldn’t it be wonderful if the chairs ended up in permanent circulation here?


----------



## The Haileys (Nov 13, 2021)

lily28 said:


> hailey
> if no one else able to use the chair between your departure date and 11/29, maybe you can ask whether the bell desk can hold till 11/29 monday night?  thanks



We will do that! These are realllly nice chairs, btw ...


----------



## The Haileys (Nov 13, 2021)

Ryes said:


> The chairs are now with the Haileys.  Wouldn’t it be wonderful if the chairs ended up in permanent circulation here?



Thank you so much for bringing them over, plus the extra goodies! Safe travels home-home from your Maui-home!


----------



## The Haileys (Nov 19, 2021)

We are checking out tomorrow (11/19) morning  
The chairs will be left with bell services under last name Hailey, and I will post the claim ticket when I get it.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Nov 19, 2021)

We arrive Jan 6. Maybe if enough Tuggers come between now and then we can keep passing them along.


----------



## The Haileys (Nov 22, 2021)

For whatever it's worth, here is the claim ticket on the chairs. HOWEVER, we were told that they don't hold anything in bell services overnight, including beach gear like this. They did say that they do have some chairs around that were left behind, and could provide them if asked. Of course, they didn't mention this until after they had their $15 tip in hand.


----------



## jnsywg (Nov 27, 2021)

Arriving Dec 18 to KOR if they are still around. 



Ryes said:


> The chairs are now with the Haileys.  Wouldn’t it be wonderful if the chairs ended up in permanent circulation here?


----------



## lily28 (Nov 27, 2021)

family members arriving next monday. will report back if they are able to pick up the chairs


----------



## Denise L (Nov 27, 2021)

Arriving on 12/4, so will certainly check it out.


----------



## Denise L (Dec 5, 2021)

Denise L said:


> Arriving on 12/4, so will certainly check it out.



Success  !  I am happy to report that the chairs are alive and well and with us for two weeks.  The bell desk found the chairs in the third place they looked!  Tipped them, also.  Maybe these chairs are famous now amongst the bell folks.

Thanks, @gregb, for starting this thread and for all the others who have kept the chairs in circulation.  I had taken a photo of @The Haileys claim check and that was all I needed to ask for them yesterday.  Now, we will just need to wait a few days for the weather to calm down a bit so we can use them on the beach!  Mahalo!


----------



## jnsywg (Dec 6, 2021)

We arrive Dec 18 to KOR if they are available when you leave. 



Denise L said:


> Success  !  I am happy to report that the chairs are alive and well and with us for two weeks.  The bell desk found the chairs in the third place they looked!  Tipped them, also.  Maybe these chairs are famous now amongst the bell folks.
> 
> Thanks, @gregb, for starting this thread and for all the others who have kept the chairs in circulation.  I had taken a photo of @The Haileys claim check and that was all I needed to ask for them yesterday.  Now, we will just need to wait a few days for the weather to calm down a bit so we can use them on the beach!  Mahalo!


----------



## Ryes (Dec 8, 2021)

Heh! I’m back there again Feb 27 if they stay in circulation that long lol!


----------



## tborr123 (Dec 9, 2021)

I arrive at WKORV this Saturday 12/18. Are these chairs available then? TIA


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Dec 9, 2021)

Jan. 6 we arrive. Maybe....chairs will be around .


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Dec 9, 2021)

Don't wear these chairs out. I'm planning a trip in 2025


----------



## Denise L (Dec 9, 2021)

Aloha!  We are hoping to finally set up on the beach today and use the now-famous chairs!  Checking out on 12/18, so can leave them with the bell desk and post claim check number, or PM claim check number to a TUG member, unless there is anyone overlapping with us on 12/17, and then we can just do a meet up to hand off the loot.

We are back February 19, and would happily give them another temporary home if the chairs are still in circulation by then .


----------



## Denise L (Dec 10, 2021)

@jnsywg will claim the chairs for their 12/18 arrival.  Nice reclining chairs with bottle holders and handy zipper pouches and backpack straps.  They look brand new still!


----------



## gardenjj (Dec 13, 2021)

I’d like to add two more Tommy Bahama chairs to the chai.   Leaving the Nanea on 12/14.   Any one arriving at that date?    I’ll leave with bellman and can share claim/ check #.


----------



## Rman (Dec 14, 2021)

WERE HERE DWHERE ARE YOU


----------



## Rman (Dec 14, 2021)

WERE IN WKORV I can pick them up let me know the claim or check number


----------



## Denise L (Dec 18, 2021)

Denise L said:


> Aloha!  We are hoping to finally set up on the beach today and use the now-famous chairs!  Checking out on 12/18, so can leave them with the bell desk and post claim check number, or PM claim check number to a TUG member, unless there is anyone overlapping with us on 12/17, and then we can just do a meet up to hand off the loot.
> 
> We are back February 19, and would happily give them another temporary home if the chairs are still in circulation by then .



Correction:  We are back on February 26, not February 19.  If the chairs are still around, we would be happy to be their temporary home again.


----------



## jnsywg (Dec 18, 2021)

We have had to cancel our trip due to new Canadian advisories. Hope someone can claim the chairs.



Denise L said:


> @jnsywg will claim the chairs for their 12/18 arrival.  Nice reclining chairs with bottle holders and handy zipper pouches and backpack straps.  They look brand new still!


----------



## Denise L (Dec 18, 2021)

tborr123 said:


> I arrive at WKORV this Saturday 12/18. Are these chairs available then? TIA


@tborr123, are you still interested in these chairs?  They are available on 12/18.  I can PM you the claim check number if you would like to collect them from bell services.


----------



## Denise L (Dec 18, 2021)

Aloha!  There is a bonus Tommy Bahamas umbrella that we have added to the famous TUG chairs.  All three items are at the bell services desk at South.  Claim check number is 263928.  Let us know here if you are able to get them.  We hope to see them again on February 26!


----------



## tborr123 (Dec 18, 2021)

Denise L said:


> @tborr123, are you still interested in these chairs?  They are available on 12/18.  I can PM you the claim check number if you would like to collect them from bell services.


Sorry
I had a brain freeze. I left today.


----------



## Denise L (Dec 19, 2021)

jnsywg said:


> We have had to cancel our trip due to new Canadian advisories. Hope someone can claim the chairs.



So sorry that you had to cancel your plans .

Is anyone at WKORV to claim the chairs and umbrella now?


----------



## Rman (Dec 20, 2021)

I am still here for a bit, will see if I can use them as we have plans next two days maybe for a day or so


----------



## Rman (Dec 20, 2021)

I was told by some of the staff that a lot of people have cancelled their visit here and the front desk is being mum about it still claiming 90 percent occupancy were in building seven and its pretty dead on fifth floor etc...


----------



## Rman (Dec 23, 2021)

I have some beach toys and boogie board to add to the collection, can pm me with a luggage tag thanks


----------



## Rman (Dec 26, 2021)

The luggage claim check for the bogey board and beach toys for kids  is 275670

the luggage claim was deposited in the North lobby


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 5, 2022)

We are here now. Long shot but any chance these chairs are still circulating? Mahalo!


----------



## Denise L (Jan 5, 2022)

Aloha!  Since no one posted here that they claimed the chairs and umbrella, your best option is to go to bell services and give them the claim check number and see if they still have the items!  Report back on what happens!  Would love to be able to use them again next month!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 5, 2022)

Denise L said:


> Aloha!  Since no one posted here that they claimed the chairs and umbrella, your best option is to go to bell services and give them the claim check number and see if they still have the items!  Report back on what happens!  Would love to be able to use them again next month!


Thanks Denise. Will let you know


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 7, 2022)

We were told chairs are no longer available but if they show up we will get a call.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 7, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We were told chairs are no longer available but if they show up we will get a call.


Thanks for the update.  Maybe they will find them if they look again.  There were three places to look when we picked them up!


----------



## gregb (Jan 10, 2022)

Chris and I will be back a WKORN starting Jan. 22.  Any chance we can "reclaim" our original beach chairs?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 11, 2022)

gregb said:


> Chris and I will be back a WKORN starting Jan. 22.  Any chance we can "reclaim" our original beach chairs?


We are here now and asked. They were unable to locate them. They did ask us whose name they were under. I gave the last number of the claim check but didn't have a name. I will ask again


----------



## Denise L (Jan 11, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We are here now and asked. They were unable to locate them. They did ask us whose name they were under. I gave the last number of the claim check but didn't have a name. I will ask again


I sent you a PM.  I hope that they can find them!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 11, 2022)

Yay!! We found the chairs and umbrella at south We will leave them the 21st or 22nd and will post a picture of the claim check. Let's keep it going!!


----------



## Denise L (Jan 11, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Yay!! We found the chairs and umbrella at south We will leave them the 21st or 22nd and will post a picture of the claim check. Let's keep it going!!


That's great news!  @gregb will get to use them again!  It's so nice that the resort kept them for so long.  We left South on 12/18.


----------



## gregb (Jan 11, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Yay!! We found the chairs and umbrella at south We will leave them the 21st or 22nd and will post a picture of the claim check. Let's keep it going!!



Woo Hoo!!  This is kind of amazing!! I never really expected to get to use them again!!!  
Please let me know if you leave them at the North or Scouth side.  We arrive on Saturday, 1/22.  We will be sure to leave a nice tip for the Bell Hop.  
Hope that you are having a great visit!


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 11, 2022)

I love this! This is why I love TUG!


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 11, 2022)

gregb said:


> Woo Hoo!!  This is kind of amazing!! I never really expected to get to use them again!!!
> Please let me know if you leave them at the North or Scouth side.  We arrive on Saturday, 1/22.  We will be sure to leave a nice tip for the Bell Hop.
> Hope that you are having a great visit!


Will do. We will leave them at south.TUG is amazing
 We come back early June. Who knows If not I will get new ones at Costco to start a new round


----------



## jabberwocky (Jan 11, 2022)

I’ll be there mid-May. Hopefully I can enjoy the famous chairs!


----------



## Dawnwrey (Jan 11, 2022)

gregb said:


> Woo Hoo!!  This is kind of amazing!! I never really expected to get to use them again!!!
> Please let me know if you leave them at the North or Scouth side.  We arrive on Saturday, 1/22.  We will be sure to leave a nice tip for the Bell Hop.
> Hope that you are having a great visit!


Hi Greg! How long are you there?


----------



## gregb (Jan 12, 2022)

Dawnwrey said:


> Hi Greg! How long are you there?



We arrive on Saturday, Jan 22 and leave on Saturday, Feb 12, (3 weeks).  I believe Denise is coming on Feb 19 or 20, so we need someone to shepherd them for the intervening week.   Would that be you?


----------



## gregb (Jan 12, 2022)

gregb said:


> We arrive on Saturday, Jan 22 and leave on Saturday, Feb 12, (3 weeks).  I believe Denise is coming on Feb 19 or 20, so we need someone to shepherd them for the intervening week.   Would that be you?



Opps, just checked her PM and Denise said she was coming back on 2/26, so two weeks between when we leave and she arrives.  It would be great if someone is able to use them during that time.  I don't think we will be as lucky again to have the resort keep them for several weeks.


----------



## tomvc (Jan 12, 2022)

gregb said:


> Opps, just checked her PM and Denise said she was coming back on 2/26, so two weeks between when we leave and she arrives.  It would be great if someone is able to use them during that time.  I don't think we will be as lucky again to have the resort keep them for several weeks.


I know a family going from Feb 13-20 and we'll be there from Feb 20 to 26th.  Please private message me the claim check info.  I can set up a Google Calendar to reserve the TUG chairs if there's any interest.


----------



## tomvc (Jan 12, 2022)

tomvc said:


> I know a family going from Feb 13-20 and we'll be there from Feb 20 to 26th.  Please private message me the claim check info.  I can set up a Google Calendar to reserve the TUG chairs if there's any interest.


@TUGBrian Does the BBS software support calendars?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 12, 2022)

Just a heads up. They ask for the name chairs are reserved under so just pm who is next with name and tag #.  Loving this


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2022)

tomvc said:


> @TUGBrian Does the BBS software support calendars?


im not sure it has anything like that by default, but there might be an addon for xenforo.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 12, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> im not sure it has anything like that by default, but there might be an addon for xenforo.











						Calendar
					

Premium upgrade:  This XF2 add-on along with the entire collection can be purchased for $35.00 USD. Your Premium upgrade will allow you to download as many XF2 add-ons as you like for one year. Please see the entire collection located in the...




					xenforo.com


----------



## Denise L (Jan 12, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Just a heads up. They ask for the name chairs are reserved under so just pm who is next with name and tag #.  Loving this



I didn't need the name on 12/4 to pick them up from South, but I can see how having a name to claim them makes sense.


----------



## ccwu (Jan 12, 2022)

We left our new chairs last time. But we took the new umbrella back as carry on. If you fly southwest, you can ship two luggage. I was told by someone (either FB or TUG) that either you tape the two chairs with duck tape together ship as one luggage or buy a bag to put them in ( we found a bag to ship wheel chair) then you can ship it. We have not try it yet. Planning to try it in 2022. We are going in end of summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 12, 2022)

ccwu said:


> We left our new chairs last time. But we took the new umbrella back as carry on. If you fly southwest, you can ship two luggage. I was told by someone (either FB or TUG) that either you tape the two chairs with duck tape together ship as one luggage or buy a bag to put them in ( we found a bag to ship wheel chair) then you can ship it. We have not try it yet. Planning to try it in 2022. We are going in end of summer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone said they ordered a large massage table bag and it fit 2 chairs.  With COVID we have been coming twice a year and typically buy chairs so it makes sense. Maybe for the future , though we are hoping to get back to international travel if COVID eases


----------



## Dawnwrey (Jan 12, 2022)

gregb said:


> We arrive on Saturday, Jan 22 and leave on Saturday, Feb 12, (3 weeks).  I believe Denise is coming on Feb 19 or 20, so we need someone to shepherd them for the intervening week.   Would that be you?


I sent you a PM.


----------



## tomvc (Jan 12, 2022)

Google Calendar seems easiest.  @TUGBrian, will leave up to you to determine if it makes sense to implement.








						Unmaintained - Google Calendar for XenForo
					

This plugin allows you to embed a native looking calendar page on your forum that is linked and controlled by a Google Calendar, without having to resort to using a shoddy looking iframe embed.  Use the Google Calendar interface to create events...




					xenforo.com


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> Calendar
> 
> 
> Premium upgrade:  This XF2 add-on along with the entire collection can be purchased for $35.00 USD. Your Premium upgrade will allow you to download as many XF2 add-ons as you like for one year. Please see the entire collection located in the...
> ...


interesting...let me know if the google calendar doesnt work out.  I am a bit behind on the xenforo updates and we are still using an older version than that app supports.

I meant to do it in nov-dec during the slowest months, but clearly did not follow thru with that goal!


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 12, 2022)

tomvc said:


> Google Calendar seems easiest. @TUGBrian, will leave up to you to determine if it makes sense to implement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, I spent all of 30 seconds searching and simply posted the first one I saw. I only intended to make the point that there are options… I fully expect Brian to review and choose whichever option he feels is best, assuming he opts to integrate a calendar at all.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 12, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> interesting...let me know if the google calendar doesnt work out. I am a bit behind on the xenforo updates and we are still using an older version than that app supports.
> 
> I meant to do it in nov-dec during the slowest months, but clearly did not follow thru with that goal!



I doubt you’re worse than I have been this last year.. I bought a new server in Oct 2020 and it’s still not yet installed! Which reminds me to work on that…


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tomvc (Jan 13, 2022)

Here is a link to the public calendar.  I can transfer ownership to @TUGBrian 's team if there are concerns with privacy.





						WKORV #1 TB Chairs and umbrella
					






					calendar.google.com
				




You can invite the calendar to add your request by including guest: 0vhd0urh3tjios3q8uvviats1s@group.calendar.google.com.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 13, 2022)

edited the first post in the thread to include your link to the calendar...will see how it goes.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 21, 2022)

gregb said:


> Chris and I will be back a WKORN starting Jan. 22.  Any chance we can "reclaim" our original beach chairs?


Greg, Can you message me the name you want the chairs under. We are heading there now to drop them off but your Pm did not save. I must be in vacation mode. Thank you


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 21, 2022)

OK found it Greg. I also have an unopened bottle Santa Margarita Pinot Grigio and half a case of Hawaiin Seltzer. Any interest? I will leave the chairs in your name and post claim check


----------



## gregb (Jan 23, 2022)

TucsonAdventurer.
Thanks for passing on the chairs.  I picked them up this evening.  Also noticed that they seemed to have a couple of other sets of chairs in their storage area.


----------



## Denise L (Jan 23, 2022)

Is the Tommy Bahamas umbrella still with the chairs?


----------



## capjak (Jan 23, 2022)

Will Be there Jan 27-feb 15 if anyone has chairs to pass on pm me.


----------



## gregb (Jan 24, 2022)

Our "old" chairs have come home to us again, along with the umbrella.  I'll post a photo once I figure out how to reduce it's size.


----------



## gregb (Jan 24, 2022)

Here is a photo of my lovely wife, Chris, enjoying the chairs and umbrella on the beach today.  I couldn't be in the photo as I was taking it!


----------



## Denise L (Jan 24, 2022)

gregb said:


> Here is a photo of my lovely wife, Chris, enjoying the chairs and umbrella on the beach today.  I couldn't be in the photo as I was taking it!View attachment 45767


Hurray!  Looks perfect!


----------



## slip (Jan 24, 2022)

gregb said:


> Here is a photo of my lovely wife, Chris, enjoying the chairs and umbrella on the beach today.  I couldn't be in the photo as I was taking it!View attachment 45767



Now she looks very comfortable. Enjoy!!


----------



## Negma (Jan 29, 2022)

Arrived today for 3 weeks. No chairs at Costco and said they have not had them for a few months. We rented some from Maui baby rentals and will be delivered tomorrow. 25 ea for the three weeks total.


----------



## dlpearson (Feb 2, 2022)

Negma said:


> Arrived today for 3 weeks. No chairs at Costco and said they have not had them for a few months. We rented some from Maui baby rentals and will be delivered tomorrow. 25 ea for the three weeks total.


Thanks Negma, for the tip.  Maui baby rentals are by far the cheapest prices I've seen!  Be in Maui in two weeks!


----------



## Denise L (Feb 27, 2022)

Aloha!  Thanks again, @gregb and others for keeping the chairs in circulation, and to @tomvc for dropping them off yesterday at South for our easy pickup.  Looking at the calendar, there is gap between when we leave and @Born2Travel arrives.  Is anyone around between March 19 and April 8 to give the chairs another temporary home?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Feb 27, 2022)

Denise L said:


> Aloha!  Thanks again, @gregb and others for keeping the chairs in circulation, and to @tomvc for dropping them off yesterday at South for our easy pickup.  Looking at the calendar, there is gap between when we leave and @Born2Travel arrives.  Is anyone around between March 19 and April 8 to give the chairs another temporary home?


We are back June 13 if they happen to still be around. Amazing they are still circulating.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 27, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> We are back June 13 if they happen to still be around. Amazing they are still circulating.


Add your stay to the calendar linked in post #1.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 27, 2022)

Denise L said:


> Aloha! Thanks again, @gregb and others for keeping the chairs in circulation, and to @tomvc for dropping them off yesterday at South for our easy pickup. Looking at the calendar, there is gap between when we leave and @Born2Travel arrives. Is anyone around between March 19 and April 8 to give the chairs another temporary home?



Hi Denise -
We are staying at WKORV south from Mar19-26.
I can’t figure out how to use calendar in post #1, but if chairs are available let me know.
If you are around Sat March 19 to meet up for drink - we will be there that afternoon. Staying OF.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denise L (Feb 27, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> Hi Denise -
> We are staying at WKORV south from Mar19-26.
> I can’t figure out how to use calendar in post #1, but if chairs are available let me know.
> If you are around Sat March 19 to meet up for drink - we will be there that afternoon. Staying OF.
> ...


Aloha David!

That is perfect!  You are next in line for the chairs on March 19!  We can PM details, but pretty much I will just need your last name and I will leave the two chairs and umbrella at the South bell desk and send you the claim check number at that time.  Our flight is at 12:25, so there won't be any time to meet up, but that would be great if we ever overlap at another time.  Or we can meet up in California some day.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Feb 27, 2022)

Great!
I will send a PM.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denise L (Feb 27, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> Great!
> I will send a PM.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great!  I added a calendar event with your name on it.


----------



## WatsonC2 (Mar 3, 2022)

Denise L said:


> Great!  I added a calendar event with your name on it.


We arrive on March 26th if you want to pay them forward again!


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 3, 2022)

Corey Watson said:


> We arrive on March 26th if you want to pay them forward again!


Add your name to the calendar linked in the first post. Click on the "+Google Calendar" button in the bottom left to then navigate to your dates and add a new entry for when you are there.


----------



## WatsonC2 (Mar 3, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Add your name to the calendar linked in the first post. Click on the "+Google Calendar" button in the bottom left to then navigate to your dates and add a new entry for when you are there.


I added an event but it only seems to show on my calendar and not the public one.  I think I'm missing a step...


----------



## tomvc (Mar 3, 2022)

Corey Watson said:


> I added an event but it only seems to show on my calendar and not the public one.  I think I'm missing a step...


Please create a calendar invitation and invite 0vhd0urh3tjios3q8uvviats1s@group.calendar.google.com. The calendar will auto-accept if there is no conflict.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 3, 2022)

Corey Watson said:


> I added an event but it only seems to show on my calendar and not the public one.  I think I'm missing a step...


Did you update the visibility to Public?


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 4, 2022)

Corey Watson said:


> We arrive on March 26th if you want to pay them forward again!



Corey -
I will have them from Mar19-26.
I will be glad to leave them at the Bell Desk in your name on the 26th.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scout0115 (Mar 4, 2022)

Corey - How long are you staying?  We arrive on April 2 and can fill the rest of the gap up to April 8 if they are available.


----------



## Denise L (Mar 4, 2022)

I added myself for two weeks in November because I am hoping that the chairs are around until then


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 4, 2022)

This thread is great! I may have to add myself to the list...


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 5, 2022)

Corey was having difficulty adding his time on the calendar so I tried to add it for him - hopefully it worked.  We are currently on the calendar for 4/8-4/22 (actually probably need to update that to 4/10-4/20 as we are changing some of our reservations and will try to update when final.  



Scout0115 said:


> Corey - How long are you staying?  We arrive on April 2 and can fill the rest of the gap up to April 8 if they are available.



Scout0115 - if we change our reservation you can keep the chairs a couple more days if you'd like.


----------



## Scout0115 (Mar 5, 2022)

Thanks!  We leave on the 9th.  I added our time to the calendar through the 7th and will adjust when you change your dates.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 5, 2022)

I had difficulty adding to the calendar.  Is there a trick or maybe it's because I'm using an android phone?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 5, 2022)

We will probably buy me a chair at Costco for our stay at Westin.  I have had a friend of ours who is there watching for a chair for me in the hallways and he hasn't seen anything.  We are moving to Westin this Friday.  

I wish we had our weeks at Hono Koa instead.  If I could get an exchange, they might leave us in our unit here, which I would prefer because I am spoiled on our ocean view.  

I love Westin, but I want to be here for two more weeks.  I am watching constantly for these next two weeks.  I feel absolutely spoiled.  I would even take a Hala unit over the Westin.


----------



## tomvc (Mar 5, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> I had difficulty adding to the calendar.  Is there a trick or maybe it's because I'm using an android phone?


@TUGBrian Please add the following instructions to the first post.
Please create a calendar invitation on your personal calendar and invite 0vhd0urh3tjios3q8uvviats1s@group.calendar.google.com. The Google calendar for the chairs and umbrella will auto-accept if there is no conflict.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Mar 5, 2022)

Be careful buying a chair at Costco.  We accidentally grabbed a child’s chair that could only accommodate up to 100 pounds. I guess we were tired!


----------



## Denise L (Mar 6, 2022)

We were in between villas yesterday, so wandered through the Costco for the first time since 1997 (year we got married here and bought champagne and a cooler there!).  No beach chairs or umbrellas that we could find, so we are glad to be using the chairs from @gregb.  I also couldn't find the Misoyaki Butterfish that I have read about, or the On the Rocks sampler pack (maybe a holiday item?), or any coconut rum.  I did find macadamia nuts, so bought a sampler pack.


----------



## marmite (Mar 6, 2022)

Denise L said:


> We were in between villas yesterday, so wandered through the Costco for the first time since 1997 (year we got married here and bought champagne and a cooler there!).  No beach chairs or umbrellas that we could find, so we are glad to be using the chairs from @gregb   I also couldn't find the Misoyaki Butterfish that I have read about, or the On the Rocks sampler pack (maybe a holiday item?), or any coconut rum.  I did find macadamia nuts, so bought a sampler pack.



No Koloa Coconut Rum?  Say it isn't so!      Since you were optimistic enough to book into November, I have now added my Nov/Dec dates too.


----------



## winstonchisholm (Mar 8, 2022)

sun starved Gayle said:


> Be careful buying a chair at Costco.  We accidentally grabbed a child’s chair that could only accommodate up to 100 pounds. I guess we were tired!


HA!  Our friends did the same thing!! They were actually quite excited that their bottoms fit into the chairs!


----------



## winstonchisholm (Mar 8, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We will probably buy me a chair at Costco for our stay at Westin.  I have had a friend of ours who is there watching for a chair for me in the hallways and he hasn't seen anything.  We are moving to Westin this Friday.
> 
> I wish we had our weeks at Hono Koa instead.  If I could get an exchange, they might leave us in our unit here, which I would prefer because I am spoiled on our ocean view.
> 
> I love Westin, but I want to be here for two more weeks.  I am watching constantly for these next two weeks.  I feel absolutely spoiled.  I would even take a Hala unit over the Westin.


Rick and Cindy, Costco was sold out the entire 6 weeks that we were there. Jan/Feb.  Maybe better now.  We rented chairs from Maui Baby.  $2.00 a day. Tommy Bahama.  Also have umbrellas.  Deliver to the villas.  It is even cheaper for long term rentals.  Will be doing that again.  So great to sit on the beach gazing at the beautiful ocean and whales!!  Also, totally avoiding the chair hog situation at the pools!  Enjoy!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 23, 2022)

Whose taking the chairs and umbrella as of March 26?
PM me so I can leave name at the Bell desk with items


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denise L (Mar 23, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> Whose taking the chairs and umbrella as of March 26?
> PM me so I can leave name at the Bell desk with items
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@Corey Watson posted on this thread (#105) that they were arriving on March 26.  I think they were the next in line if they are still planning to arrive on Saturday.  Hopefully you can connect with them before you leave.  Let's keep the chairs and umbrella in circulation!


----------



## WatsonC2 (Mar 23, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> Corey -
> I will have them from Mar19-26.
> I will be glad to leave them at the Bell Desk in your name on the 26th.
> 
> ...


I'm very grateful for the chairs and the help!  TUG is amazing!


----------



## WatsonC2 (Mar 23, 2022)

Scout0115 said:


> Corey - How long are you staying?  We arrive on April 2 and can fill the rest of the gap up to April 8 if they are available.


We depart on the 1st but if you can confirm you're on the calendar I will leave them with the bell captain.  I had help with the calendar as I couldn't do it.


----------



## WatsonC2 (Mar 23, 2022)

Denise L said:


> @Corey Watson posted on this thread (#105) that they were arriving on March 26.  I think they were the next in line if they are still planning to arrive on Saturday.  Hopefully you can connect with them before you leave.  Let's keep the chairs and umbrella in circulation!


Yes Please!


----------



## WatsonC2 (Mar 23, 2022)

Corey Watson said:


> We depart on the 1st but if you can confirm you're on the calendar I will leave them with the bell captain.  I had help with the calendar as I couldn't do it.


I found the calendar again. Please pm me with a name I can leave for the chairs.


----------



## Born2Travel (Mar 24, 2022)

Denise L said:


> @Corey Watson posted on this thread (#105) that they were arriving on March 26.  I think they were the next in line if they are still planning to arrive on Saturday.  Hopefully you can connect with them before you leave.  Let's keep the chairs and umbrella in circulation!



We're in for pick up on the 10th to 21st - not sure there was anyone in line after us the last I knew.


----------



## Newbie43 (Mar 24, 2022)

gregb said:


> *Admin Edited to add the link to the calendar for sharing/swapping chairs!
> 
> Please create a calendar invitation on your personal calendar and invite 0vhd0urh3tjios3q8uvviats1s@group.calendar.google.com. The Google calendar for the chairs and umbrella will auto-accept if there is no conflict.
> 
> ...


THat is so nice!!


----------



## lily28 (Mar 24, 2022)

i have problem adding my name to the google calendar despite multiple tries.  can someone help me?  not tech savvy .   we will arrive 7/15-7/22/22.  thanks


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 24, 2022)

lily28 said:


> i have problem adding my name to the google calendar despite multiple tries.  can someone help me?  not tech savvy .   we will arrive 7/15-7/22/22.  thanks


See the instructions in green in the first post. You have to add it to your personal calendar then invite the shared calendar. Make sure your time doesn't overlap with anyone else.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Mar 24, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> See the instructions in green in the first post. You have to add it to your personal calendar then invite the shared calendar. Make sure your time doesn't overlap with anyone else.


I have tried multiple times too, even recruited my son in law who is tech savvy. Maybe it's android phones not being compatible.  I added it to my personal calendar but my name only shows up on my calendar not on the main calendar even though I am using the link


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 24, 2022)

I just added an entry for @lily28. Here are the instructions. Perhaps these can be added to post #1 by a moderator. I will send it to them.

Step 1: Click on the link in Post #1 to the Google Calendar
Step 2: Click on the button in the lower right of the browser window to add to your calendar; 


Step 3: Navigate to the day that you want to start your "reservation" and double click in the column for that date. You can also use the Create dropdown and select Event.
Step 4: On the next screen you will fill in the following;
Title​Check the "All Day" box.​Modify the dates​Enter the email address * 0vhd0urh3tjios3q8uvviats1s@group.calendar.google.com *into the "Add guests" box.​


Step 5: Click Save
Step 6: You will receive a popup to ask if you want send invitations to the Google Calendar guests, click Send.


----------



## lily28 (Mar 24, 2022)

thank you very much dioxide45 for adding me to the calendar for july


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 24, 2022)

Corey Watson said:


> I'm very grateful for the chairs and the help! TUG is amazing!



Will leave in your name at Bell Desk.
It’s been too windy to setup on beach lately.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidnRobin (Mar 25, 2022)

Corey Watson said:


> I found the calendar again. Please pm me with a name I can leave for the chairs.



Claim Check #302115


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatsonC2 (Mar 25, 2022)

DavidnRobin said:


> Claim Check #302115
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks again!


----------



## Born2Travel (Apr 18, 2022)

We have the chairs and will drop them at baggage claim on Wednesday.  At this time I don't believe there is anyone in line for them so I am planning to leave them with a fictitious name and I will report the claim check number.   Scout0115 informed us the umbrella was not there when he picked up but the chairs are still doing well.  I hope someone else will be able to use them and keep this going.


----------



## WatsonC2 (Apr 18, 2022)

Born2Travel said:


> We have the chairs and will drop them at baggage claim on Wednesday.  At this time I don't believe there is anyone in line for them so I am planning to leave them with a fictitious name and I will report the claim check number.   Scout0115 informed us the umbrella was not there when he picked up but the chairs are still doing well.  I hope someone else will be able to use them and keep this going.


We had them before Scout and didn’t get an umbrella.  I first asked at South then North and initially neither could find the chairs.  The next day I started at Nortg (with different staff) who said they were at south and the different bell person at south ultimately found them.  I wonder if they got separated from the chairs where they store them and if they are still there.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 18, 2022)

I still can't figure out how to sign up. My sign up ended up on my personal calendar not the main list. I've tried multiple times on android and my computer. Is anyone else having difficulty? If someone knows how and signs me up, I promise to send a nice souvenir.  We are looking for June 13 to July 13.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 18, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> I still can't figure out how to sign up. My sign up ended up on my personal calendar not the main list. I've tried multiple times on android and my computer. Is anyone else having difficulty? If someone knows how and signs me up, I promise to send a nice souvenir.  We are looking for June 13 to July 13.


Did you do the following from post #135? You should be able to go back into it on your personal calendar and do this.
Enter the email address *0vhd0urh3tjios3q8uvviats1s@group.calendar.google.com *into the "Add guests" box.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 18, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Did you do the following from post #135? You should be able to go back into it on your personal calendar and do this.
> Enter the email address *0vhd0urh3tjios3q8uvviats1s@group.calendar.google.com *into the "Add guests" box.


Thanks. I will try that.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 18, 2022)

Born2Travel said:


> We have the chairs and will drop them at baggage claim on Wednesday.  At this time I don't believe there is anyone in line for them so I am planning to leave them with a fictitious name and I will report the claim check number.   Scout0115 informed us the umbrella was not there when he picked up but the chairs are still doing well.  I hope someone else will be able to use them and keep this going.



That's too bad that the umbrella disappeared, but it's amazing that the chairs are still alive and well.  If there isn't anyone coming to pick them up for awhile, the bell desk may not hold them that long.  I think they held them for about three weeks when The Haileys tipped them upon departure last year.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 18, 2022)

Denise L said:


> That's too bad that the umbrella disappeared, but it's amazing that the chairs are still alive and well.  If there isn't anyone coming to pick them up for awhile, the bell desk may not hold them that long.  I think they held them for about three weeks when The Haileys tipped them upon departure last year.


Someone is scheduled to pick them up on May 1st. So only about a week and a half. Hopefully they don't discard them by then.


----------



## Denise L (Apr 18, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Someone is scheduled to pick them up on May 1st. So only about a week and a half. Hopefully they don't discard them by then.


I know that they have told others that they don't hold items for very long, so it probably depends on who stores them, and maybe the tip.


----------



## teddyo333 (Apr 18, 2022)

We will be there 4/23 to 4/30. I just updated the calendar and sent the invite to reflect our arrival. Thanks guys we really appreciate it


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 18, 2022)

@Born2Travel It looks like there is now a name that you can put on the claimcheck.


----------



## teddyo333 (Apr 18, 2022)

teddyo333 said:


> We will be there 4/23 to 4/30. I just updated the calendar and sent the invite to reflect our arrival. Thanks guys we really appreciate it



We are staying at WKORVN


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 18, 2022)

Does anyone else think this thread should be made a sticky or at least linked in there?


----------



## Born2Travel (Apr 19, 2022)

teddyo333 said:


> We will be there 4/23 to 4/30. I just updated the calendar and sent the invite to reflect our arrival. Thanks guys we really appreciate it



That's great!  I will leave them for "Teddy" and pm you with the claim check #


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 19, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Thanks. I will try that.


It looks like you were able to get it to work?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Apr 19, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> It looks like you were able to get it to work?


Denise signed me up. I am so grateful for TUG it's fabulous members!!!  Less than 7 weeks to go!!


----------



## teddyo333 (Apr 29, 2022)

We are checking out tomorrow, 4/30, we the claim check (WKORVN Bell station) for the (2) chairs. The calendar has the proper name for the next Tugger but not the screen name so I can pm them the claim number. Who is staying 5/1 to 5/10?


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 29, 2022)

teddyo333 said:


> We are checking out tomorrow, 4/30, we the claim check (WKORVN Bell station) for the (2) chairs. The calendar has the proper name for the next Tugger but not the screen name so I can pm them the claim number. Who is staying 5/1 to 5/10?


People have also posted claim check information in the thread.


----------



## teddyo333 (Apr 30, 2022)

The chairs are located at WKORVN and the Claim ticket is attached. Thank you again


----------



## robertk2012 (Apr 30, 2022)

teddyo333 said:


> The chairs are located at WKORVN and the Claim ticket is attached. Thank you again
> 
> 
> View attachment 53431



I am checking in tomorrow. Thank you!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabberwocky (May 1, 2022)

We still need someone to take care of the chairs May 11-17.  Any Tuggers going to be there?


----------



## pchung6 (May 2, 2022)

jabberwocky said:


> We still need someone to take care of the chairs May 11-17.  Any Tuggers going to be there?


Is it possible Westin can hold these chairs for us for a week?


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 2, 2022)

pchung6 said:


> Is it possible Westin can hold these chairs for us for a week?


Usually a good tip on both ends helps.


----------



## Denise L (May 4, 2022)

pchung6 said:


> Is it possible Westin can hold these chairs for us for a week?



They have held them for longer than that before (I picked them up a few weeks after the last TUGer dropped them off), so it is definitely worth getting on the calendar and making arrangements with the person who is there before you to leave your name and a nice tip with the chairs.


----------



## robertk2012 (May 9, 2022)

jabberwocky said:


> We still need someone to take care of the chairs May 11-17. Any Tuggers going to be there?



I will leave them with your name on them. Pm me your info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robertk2012 (May 12, 2022)

Chairs are stored with a few other goodies. They were not happy about the time it would be until checkin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jabberwocky (May 12, 2022)

robertk2012 said:


> Chairs are stored with a few other goodies. They were not happy about the time it would be until checkin.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I’ll keep my fingers crossed!  Five more days. But who’s counting? 

I’ll be sure to leave a good tip.


----------



## jabberwocky (May 19, 2022)

So good news - the chairs are still in circulation and they have been joined by a boogie board. Thanks to @robertk2012 for including some extras. 

I gave the claim tag to the bell staff when we arrived and they ran over to the north phase to collect it for us. Everything arrived quickly along with our luggage.

I am unsure as to who the next person on the list is as I can’t find a CWC in the member list on TUG.  If you are next in the schedule, please PM me so we can arrange the next transfer.


----------



## vss (May 20, 2022)

jabberwocky said:


> So good news - the chairs are still in circulation and they have been joined by a boogie board. Thanks to @robertk2012 for including some extras.
> 
> I gave the claim tag to the bell staff when we arrived and they ran over to the north phase to collect it for us. Everything arrived quickly along with our luggage.
> 
> I am unsure as to who the next person on the list is as I can’t find a CWC in the member list on TUG.  If you are next in the schedule, please PM me so we can arrange the next transfer.


We will be at WKORVN from 5/27 through 6/4 and would love to be able to use the chairs et al and pass them along.  Pls let me know if available.  Thanks.


----------



## GabrielSmith (May 20, 2022)

vss said:


> We will be at WKORVN from 5/27 through 6/4 and would love to be able to use the chairs et al and pass them along.  Pls let me know if available.  Thanks.



We will be at WKORV - 6/4 - 6/14.  Would love for you to pass them on to us if able too. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Denise L (May 20, 2022)

vss said:


> We will be at WKORVN from 5/27 through 6/4 and would love to be able to use the chairs et al and pass them along.  Pls let me know if available.  Thanks.



Looks like the chairs will be available on 5/29, so if you go to the first post in this thread and add your name to the Google calendar that was setup for reserving the chairs, you should be able to use them and pass them along!  You would just need to coordinate getting your name to the tugger dropping them off at the bell desk.


----------



## Denise L (May 20, 2022)

GabrielSmith said:


> We will be at WKORV - 6/4 - 6/14.  Would love for you to pass them on to us if able too.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Seems like @vss could pass them on to you and you could use them until 6/13 when they have already been reserved for @Tucsonadventurer, so you would pass them on to them.  Go to the Google calendar in the first post on this thread and add your name to reserve the chairs.  Then coordinate to get your name to the tugger before you, and so on and on and on .  Glad to see there won’t be a long gap in the chair usage.


----------



## vss (May 20, 2022)

Denise L said:


> Seems like @vss could pass them on to you and you could use them until 6/13 when they have already been reserved for @Tusconadventurer, so you would pass them on to them.  Go to the Google calendar in the first post on this thread and add your name to reserve the chairs.  Then coordinate to get your name to the tugger before you, and so on and on and on .  Glad to see there won’t be a long gap in the chair usage.


Denise, thanks.  Gabriel Smith will pass them on to you.  Thanks.


----------



## Denise L (May 20, 2022)

vss said:


> Denise, thanks.  Gabriel Smith will pass them on to you.  Thanks.



Great that you all added yourselves to the calendar.   @GabrielSmith  will pass them onto  @Tucsonadventurer.


----------



## ocdb8r (May 20, 2022)

vss said:


> We will be at WKORVN from 5/27 through 6/4 and would love to be able to use the chairs et al and pass them along.  Pls let me know if available.  Thanks.



I have them until the 29th but actually happy to pass them off morning of the 28th!  Please put yourself on the calendar (per instructions in the first post) and send me a PM and we can arrange a way to meet up.  SO GLAD someone is there that week (I was worried about having to convince the bell staff to store for 10 days).


----------



## ocdb8r (May 28, 2022)

The Tommy Bahama chairs and boogie board are with their next custodian, VSS.  They've been joined by a Tommy Bahama umbrella, two more (non- Tommy Bahama) chairs and a tube float. All packed into a nice bag now.


----------



## robertk2012 (May 28, 2022)

ocdb8r said:


> The Tommy Bahama chairs and boogie board are with their next custodian, VSS. They've been joined by a Tommy Bahama umbrella, two more (non- Tommy Bahama) chairs and a tube float. All packed into a nice bag now.
> 
> View attachment 56288



I was going to go get a bag but didn’t have time! We will need a storage unit soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (May 28, 2022)

robertk2012 said:


> I was going to go get a bag but didn’t have time! We will need a storage unit soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! Impressive


----------



## vss (May 28, 2022)

ocdb8r said:


> The Tommy Bahama chairs and boogie board are with their next custodian, VSS.  They've been joined by a Tommy Bahama umbrella, two more (non- Tommy Bahama) chairs and a tube float. All packed into a nice bag now.
> 
> View attachment 56288


----------



## vss (May 28, 2022)

My thanks to ocdb8r for coordinating a very smooth handoff.  @GabrielSmith pls PM me and we can coordinate.  Gotta thank the group for the very nice package.  Thanks all!


----------



## tamu_bu (May 28, 2022)

I admit that I check this thread regularly without any current plan to go to Hawaii just because it gives me a little joy.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 28, 2022)

tamu_bu said:


> I admit that I check this thread regularly without any current plan to go to Hawaii just because it gives me a little joy.


Same


----------



## ocdb8r (May 28, 2022)

robertk2012 said:


> I was going to go get a bag but didn’t have time! We will need a storage unit soon.



I had this bag at home and when I saw there was originally going to be a long 10 day stretch after me, I thought throwing the chairs in a bag might ease the burden on the bell desk holding on to them.  Was glad VSS could grab them before I left!  If any of those taking the chairs soon happen to be able to throw some duct tape in their luggage, there are a few small holes in the bottom of the bag that could use taping from the inside so they don't spread.

At Nanea, someone leaving gave us two more smaller (low) beach chairs and a tube float.  We bought the umbrella thinking it would be a nice addition to the "kit".  So glad I could contribute!  Will be anxiously watching how long we can make this last.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (May 29, 2022)

ocdb8r said:


> At Nanea, someone leaving gave us two more smaller (low) beach chairs and a tube float.  We bought the umbrella thinking it would be a nice addition to the "kit".  So glad I could contribute!  Will be anxiously watching how long we can make this last.



It's a great idea but I've a feeling it won't last if the collection continues to grow as the bell desks patience might grow a little thin. A couple of chairs are probably OK but if it continues to grow to 4 chairs, an umbrella, 3 stand up paddle boards and two small children it might get a bit much


----------



## Dawnwrey (May 29, 2022)

I have been trying to add my name to the calendar for September 22-October 1  @WKORN, and it shows up on the designated calendar when I access my personal calendar but not when I access the calendar link in post #1 on this thread. Am I just getting old? Help Please!


----------



## dioxide45 (May 29, 2022)

Dawnwrey said:


> I have been trying to add my name to the calendar for September 22-October 1  @WKORN, and it shows up on the designated calendar when I access my personal calendar but not when I access the calendar link in post #1 on this thread. Am I just getting old? Help Please!


See this post;








						Tommy Bahamas beach chairs available at WKORN
					

Corey - I will have them from Mar19-26. I will be glad to leave them at the Bell Desk in your name on the 26th.   Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk  I'm very grateful for the chairs and the help!  TUG is amazing!




					tugbbs.com


----------



## Dawnwrey (May 29, 2022)

Thanks dioxide45. Everything goes as stated until step 6. Once I press Save in step 5, I don’t get the option to invite.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 29, 2022)

Dawnwrey said:


> Thanks dioxide45. Everything goes as stated until step 6. Once I press Save in step 5, I don’t get the option to invite.


Are you putting in the email address as outlined in step 4? That big long email address?


----------



## Dawnwrey (May 29, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Are you putting in the email address as outlined in step 4? That big long email address?


Yes. I am so frustrated. The Beach Chair calendar is merged with mine, but when I go to check the Beach chair calendar via the link when I am done, it doesn't show my reservation. Should it show up right away?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 30, 2022)

Dawnwrey said:


> Yes. I am so frustrated. The Beach Chair calendar is merged with mine, but when I go to check the Beach chair calendar via the link when I am done, it doesn't show my reservation. Should it show up right away?


Make sure you don't have an adblocker or popup blocker turned on.


----------



## robertk2012 (May 30, 2022)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> It's a great idea but I've a feeling it won't last if the collection continues to grow as the bell desks patience might grow a little thin. A couple of chairs are probably OK but if it continues to grow to 4 chairs, an umbrella, 3 stand up paddle boards and two small children it might get a bit much



Patience for what? Doing their job and getting tipped? 

Seems like the bag makes the whole situation even easier for them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (May 30, 2022)

robertk2012 said:


> Patience for what? Doing their job and getting tipped?


If you say so. When I'm there in a couple of weeks I'll drop off a sofa, three armchairs and a dining table and see what they say. I guess your humor bypass was a success?


----------



## wallace37 (May 31, 2022)

Dawnwrey said:


> Yes. I am so frustrated. The Beach Chair calendar is merged with mine, but when I go to check the Beach chair calendar via the link when I am done, it doesn't show my reservation. Should it show up right away?


It could be that your reservation dates overlap with mine and I don't think it will go through if it's not available.  I have them reserved from 9/18-9/25 but realized I did not make it "public" so my reservation wasn't visible, I apologize.  We check out on 9/25 so I can leave them for you on 9/24 if that works.


----------



## TrojanRickus (May 31, 2022)

I would love to borrow 2 chairs as we arrive June 4th - 10.  I tried to use the calendar but no luck.  Can anyone help me and I am sorry for the trouble. 

Thank you.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (May 31, 2022)

TrojanRickus said:


> I would love to borrow 2 chairs as we arrive June 4th - 10.  I tried to use the calendar but no luck.  Can anyone help me and I am sorry for the trouble.
> 
> Thank you.


Looks like they are already reserved from 6/4 through 6/12


----------



## TrojanRickus (May 31, 2022)

EnglishmanAbroad said:


> Looks like they are already reserved from 6/4 through 6/12


Thank you!!! I did not notice.


----------



## Dawnwrey (May 31, 2022)

wallace37 said:


> It could be that your reservation dates overlap with mine and I don't think it will go through if it's not available.  I have them reserved from 9/18-9/25 but realized I did not make it "public" so my reservation wasn't visible, I apologize.  We check out on 9/25 so I can leave them for you on 9/24 if that works.


This could be the problem! I will try again for after you. Thank you!!!


----------



## Dawnwrey (May 31, 2022)

wallace37 said:


> It could be that your reservation dates overlap with mine and I don't think it will go through if it's not available.  I have them reserved from 9/18-9/25 but realized I did not make it "public" so my reservation wasn't visible, I apologize.  We check out on 9/25 so I can leave them for you on 9/24 if that works.


I am still having problems…the reservation shows up on my calendar but not on the master calendar. I absolutely don’t know what I am doing wrong and have been trying since April. Can anyone please add me as a favor? I would pick them up from wallace37 on September 24, and pass them on again on October 1.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 31, 2022)

Dawnwrey said:


> I am still having problems…the reservation shows up on my calendar but not on the master calendar. I absolutely don’t know what I am doing wrong and have been trying since April. Can anyone please add me as a favor? I would pick them up from wallace37 on September 24, and pass them on again on October 1.


Done. @wallace37 has them through the 25th, so I had to put you down for the 26th through the 1st. The dates can't overlap in any way. You should see it out there now.


----------



## wallace37 (May 31, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Done. @wallace37 has them through the 25th, so I had to put you down for the 26th through the 1st. The dates can't overlap in any way. You should see it out there now.


Thanks dioxide45 for the assist.  @Dawnwrey- there is a good chance we may relinquish them earlier- so that when you arrive you don't have to check with the bellhop and I can just hand over to you.  I am staying at the South - and can give you my room number if you prefer to do the exchange direct, just let me know.


----------



## Dawnwrey (May 31, 2022)

wallace37 said:


> Thanks dioxide45 for the assist.  @Dawnwrey- there is a good chance we may relinquish them earlier- so that when you arrive you don't have to check with the bellhop and I can just hand over to you.  I am staying at the South - and can give you my room number if you prefer to do the exchange direct, just let me know.


An in-person handoff would be great. We will arrive at North 9/21 in the evening, so anytime before you leave should work.


----------



## Dawnwrey (May 31, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Done. @wallace37 has them through the 25th, so I had to put you down for the 26th through the 1st. The dates can't overlap in any way. You should see it out there now.


Thank you so much for your help!!!


----------



## LMD (May 31, 2022)

gregb said:


> *Admin Edited to add the link to the calendar for sharing/swapping chairs!
> 
> Please create a calendar invitation on your personal calendar and invite 0vhd0urh3tjios3q8uvviats1s@group.calendar.google.com. The Google calendar for the chairs and umbrella will auto-accept if there is no conflict.
> 
> ...


I just want to say …..what a GREAT idea!!!!


----------



## vss (Jun 5, 2022)

GabrielSmith said:


> We will be at WKORV - 6/4 - 6/14.  Would love for you to pass them on to us if able too.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


@GabrielSmith pls confirm availability for pickup or I will leave with bellhop at WKORVN for you.  Thanks.


----------



## GabrielSmith (Jun 5, 2022)

Perfect. I will swing by belle hop to pick them up this morning.


----------



## TrojanRickus (Jun 5, 2022)

Saw them there yesterday.  What a great idea.  I am here until 6/19 if they don't get used.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 5, 2022)

GabrielSmith said:


> Perfect. I will swing by belle hop to pick them up this morning.


I PM'd you. We will fly in the 13th from the Big Island so will coordinate with you. Enjoy your week.


----------



## gdrj (Jun 7, 2022)

If the chairs.    Are available we will be at WKORN  7/23- 8/2 and would like to use the chairs if available.


----------



## gdrj (Jun 7, 2022)

gdrj said:


> If the chairs.    Are available we will be at WKORN  7/23- 8/2 and would like to use the chairs if available.


Oops Just realized there is a calendar link on 1st page


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jun 10, 2022)

GabrielSmith said:


> Perfect. I will swing by belle hop to pick them up this morning.


I will text you soon to coordinate a time to exchange chairs that works for you


----------



## robertk2012 (Jun 20, 2022)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 14, 2022)

Li


lily28 said:


> hailey
> if no one else able to use the chair between your departure date and 11/29, maybe youe can ask whether the bell desk can hold till 11/29 monday night?  thanks


Lily 28, we will leave the chairs Friday around 4 at Westin Ka'anapali.  Can you PM me if north or south and what name to put it under. We bought a new umbrella as it broke with the high winds on day 1. We were nervous to use it so it is still in the box. Have a fabulous trip!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 14, 2022)

@lily28


----------



## lily28 (Jul 14, 2022)

hi.  we will be at south building and should get there before 4 pm.  i have sent you my cell via private message. thanks


----------



## lily28 (Jul 22, 2022)

dropped off 4 chairs, 1 boogie board and a brand new umbrella unopened umbrella replaced by tusconadventure at south building today

not sure whether other tuggers have encountered this.  the bell desk asked for name of guests picking up the chairs. then search the computer to see whether they are checking in.  they only found the guest checking in next week.  i was told they can’t hold things for guests not staying at property. I told them the guests are checking in tonight.  they eventually agree to hold items but must pick up by today or tomorrow am; otherwise items will be disposed off if not pick up by weekend.  They told me they are very busy.  So not sure whether they can’t hold items for more than a couple days because of the busy summer season


----------



## KACTravels (Jul 23, 2022)

This is so awesome and I’m excited to be on the calendar next month. The person that has them before me only has his name and not his TUG username listed. I have already DM’d @pchung6 to coordinate the transfer after me, but how do I reach the person before me to ensure a smooth transfer to me?  I have searched his name on TUG but can’t find him. (sorry if that is a dumb question, but I don’t want to call out his name without his permission)


----------



## pchung6 (Jul 23, 2022)

KACTravels said:


> This is so awesome and I’m excited to be on the calendar next month. The person that has them before me only has his name and not his TUG username listed. I have already DM’d @pchung6 to coordinate the transfer after me, but how do I reach the person before me to ensure a smooth transfer to me?  I have searched his name on TUG but can’t find him. (sorry if that is a dumb question, but I don’t want to call out his name without his permission)


Thank you. We can coordinate while we are there. I will also pass these to @marmite


----------



## wjarcher (Jul 23, 2022)

lily28 said:


> dropped off 4 chairs, 1 boogie board and a brand new umbrella unopened umbrella replaced by tusconadventure at south building today
> 
> not sure whether other tuggers have encountered this. the bell desk asked for name of guests picking up the chairs. then search the computer to see whether they are checking in. they only found the guest checking in next week. i was told they can’t hold things for guests not staying at property. I told them the guests are checking in tonight. they eventually agree to hold items but must pick up by today or tomorrow am; otherwise items will be disposed off if not pick up by weekend. They told me they are very busy. So not sure whether they can’t hold items for more than a couple days because of the busy summer season


Thank you @lily28, I picked up the chairs & umbrella last night.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jul 23, 2022)

When we were at Nanea they told us they could only store items for 24 hrs. Not sure if this is new or by generous tipping they let it slide. Hopefully we can keep this going. Hyatt Residence Club let's us store for multiple days.


----------



## robertk2012 (Jul 23, 2022)

Tip and ask them to keep them longer and they will.


----------



## robertk2012 (Jul 23, 2022)

KACTravels said:


> This is so awesome and I’m excited to be on the calendar next month. The person that has them before me only has his name and not his TUG username listed. I have already DM’d @pchung6 to coordinate the transfer after me, but how do I reach the person before me to ensure a smooth transfer to me?  I have searched his name on TUG but can’t find him. (sorry if that is a dumb question, but I don’t want to call out his name without his permission)


I think it is me.


----------



## robertk2012 (Aug 1, 2022)

Anyone want the chairs the 9th-13th?


----------



## lily28 (Aug 1, 2022)

my family members will be at westin 8/7-12 and they can use the chair.  if you can provide me with your contact info for me to pass on to her.  thanks


----------



## lily28 (Aug 1, 2022)

i added my family member’s name and it shows up on my personal calendar but not the chair calendar on first page.  can someone help me?  s Majid will use the chairs 8/9-8/12/22.  thanks


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 1, 2022)

lily28 said:


> i added my family name and it shows up on my personal calendar but not the chair calendar on first page.  can someone help me?  s Majid will use the chairs 8/9-8/12/22.  thanks


You can't have any overlap on the dates. You need to enter your dates as the 10th through the 12th.


----------



## lily28 (Aug 1, 2022)

i adjust dates 8/10-8/12 on my google calendar but still not showing up on the formal chair calendar.  not sure why


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 1, 2022)

lily28 said:


> i adjust dates 8/10-8/12 on my google calendar but still not showing up on the formal chair calendar.  not sure why


There is also an email address you have to add to the meeting/event as a guest;








						Tommy Bahamas beach chairs available at WKORN
					

Corey - I will have them from Mar19-26. I will be glad to leave them at the Bell Desk in your name on the 26th.   Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk  I'm very grateful for the chairs and the help!  TUG is amazing!




					tugbbs.com


----------



## lily28 (Aug 1, 2022)

i went to google calendar, click event at right lower corner.  copy and paste email from first page with dates 8/10-8/12.  but name still not showing up on formal chair calendar


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 1, 2022)

lily28 said:


> i adjust dates 8/10-8/12 on my google calendar but still not showing up on the formal chair calendar.  not sure why


I added it for you.


----------



## lily28 (Aug 2, 2022)

dioxide45.  thank you very much


----------



## Kimberly614 (Aug 4, 2022)

Thanks so much for this.  Added us for March 4-10, 2023.


----------



## jnsywg (Aug 4, 2022)

I also had trouble adding myself for Dec 24-31. Can someone help me with that? Thanks!


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 4, 2022)

jnsywg said:


> I also had trouble adding myself for Dec 24-31. Can someone help me with that? Thanks!


You have been added.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Aug 4, 2022)

My husband suggested we all go in on a car and have a calendar, lol .


----------



## jnsywg (Aug 5, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> You have been added.


Thank you!


----------



## JimT (Aug 6, 2022)

Just reserved for Nov 20 - 28, 2022 as JimT
Thanks to all for this great thread and community!


----------



## KACTravels (Aug 14, 2022)

Love this!  Having a great time. Package is now 2 adult chairs, 2 kid chairs, boogie board and umbrella. Thanks for starting this!!!


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Aug 14, 2022)

KACTravels said:


> Love this!  Having a great time. Package is now 2 adult chairs, 2 kid chairs, boogie board and umbrella. Thanks for starting this!!!


I'm impressed with that anti-gravity feature those chairs have


----------



## marmite (Aug 15, 2022)

My reservation is coming up really soon and I see there is a big blank space on the calendar when I leave.  Two weeks with no one booking the chairs.  Who can I give this ever expanding package to on September 4th?


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 15, 2022)

marmite said:


> My reservation is coming up really soon and I see there is a big blank space on the calendar when I leave.  Two weeks with no one booking the chairs.  Who can I give this ever expanding package to on September 4th?


Happymum and I arrive 9/18 at Nanea. Are they spoken for then?


----------



## marmite (Aug 15, 2022)

GrayFal said:


> Happymum and I arrive 9/18 at Nanea. Are they spoken for then?


Yes, sadly that's when the next reservation is.  Would have been so nice to see you!


----------



## GrayFal (Aug 15, 2022)

marmite said:


> Yes, sadly that's when the next reservation is.  Would have been so nice to see you!


Sorry to miss you.  Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Dawnwrey (Aug 15, 2022)

I don’t know what my problem is. I am following these directions: 


and everything seems to be right, but when I check the calendar my reservation is only on my personal calendar, not the group calendar. Can someone add me for February 5-16, please. We are at WKORN February 4-25, but I think they are only available February 5-16. TIA! Just call me old….Lol!


----------



## lily28 (Aug 15, 2022)

i also don’t know how to add myself to the calendar.  can someone help to add me to calendar 6/9-6/16/23?  i hope the chairs/umbrella are still available next year


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 15, 2022)

Both added.


----------



## Dawnwrey (Aug 15, 2022)

Thank you again, dioxide45!


----------



## lily28 (Aug 16, 2022)

Thank you again, 3rd time helping me with the calendar, dioxide45


----------



## Denise L (Aug 16, 2022)

Wow, I didn't realize that folks were booking into 2023 already!   Missed the slots for our February-March trip.  Hopefully Costco has them back in stock in February, or maybe we can find a discarded umbrella at the resort when we get there.


----------



## samara64 (Aug 26, 2022)

are there any days open between Aug 26-Sep 10, 2022. Having hard time with setting the calendar up.


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Aug 26, 2022)

samara64 said:


> are there any days open between Aug 26-Sep 10, 2022. Having hard time with setting the calendar up.


Unfortunately not. From what I can see it looks like they are taken up until September 11th.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 26, 2022)

samara64 said:


> are there any days open between Aug 26-Sep 10, 2022. Having hard time with setting the calendar up.



When I checked months ago for those weeks they were already taken. I may buy a chair or two today (or this week) and add it to the exchange. Planning on looking at Costco today to see what they have.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## robertk2012 (Aug 26, 2022)

We really just need a locker or closet there somewhere!


----------



## Denise L (Aug 26, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> When I checked months ago for those weeks they were already taken. I may buy a chair or two today (or this week) and add it to the exchange. Planning on looking at Costco today to see what they have.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Maybe we can have a few bundles going at the same time since the calendar is so well booked.  I helped a couple of people book their calendar reservations early on, but then I forgot how to do it myself and missed out for our winter trip.  I'll probably be looking for a chair and umbrella in February at Costco, too.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 27, 2022)

Denise L said:


> Maybe we can have a few bundles going at the same time since the calendar is so well booked. I helped a couple of people book their calendar reservations early on, but then I forgot how to do it myself and missed out for our winter trip. I'll probably be looking for a chair and umbrella in February at Costco, too.



We decided not to buy the chairs today, but I may reconsider in a few days when I’m back near Costco. They had them for $46 each.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## marmite (Sep 4, 2022)

The calendar was blank after my reservation, but fortunately @samara64 who is at MM1 is picking them up from me today.  I sure hope someone can take them on the 9th so we can keep them in circulation.  The bell desk was not open to keeping them even overnight let alone 2 weeks.


----------



## divenski (Sep 4, 2022)

FYI, we thought about the Costco option, but were able to rent TB chairs and umbrella for $25 per item per week from one of the snorkel shops. It was less money and more convenient than driving all the way to Costco.


----------



## gottalovemaui (Sep 5, 2022)

marmite said:


> The calendar was blank after my reservation, but fortunately @samara64 who is at MM1 is picking them up from me today.  I sure hope someone can take them on the 9th so we can keep them in circulation.  The bell desk was not open to keeping them even overnight let alone 2 weeks.


I'm a bit worried...we are on the calendar from 10/10-10/21, and the next person (Denise L) isn't scheduled to pick up until 11/6...two weeks after we leave on 10/22.


----------



## KACTravels (Sep 5, 2022)

All, I just deleted our Calendar request for Jan 8 - 22, 2023


----------



## Negma (Sep 5, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> We decided not to buy the chairs today, but I may reconsider in a few days when I’m back near Costco. They had them for $46 each.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Look at Maui baby rentals. They will deliver chairs and an umbrella. We arrive next Wednesday (14th)




__





						Beach Rentals Archives - Maui Baby Rentals - Rent Strollers, Cribs, Beach Toys and more
					






					www.babyrentalsmaui.com


----------



## pchung6 (Sep 5, 2022)

gottalovemaui said:


> I'm a bit worried...we are on the calendar from 10/10-10/21, and the next person (Denise L) isn't scheduled to pick up until 11/6...two weeks after we leave on 10/22.


Pls try to tip the doorbell guy $10-20. They will be willing to store it for you. I just tipped them $10 for 1 night storage. He seemed pleased.


----------



## samara64 (Sep 8, 2022)

We have the chairs and leaving tomorrow. Who is next on the list.

I see @wallace37  coming on the 18. How can we arrange.


----------



## wallace37 (Sep 8, 2022)

samara64 said:


> We have the chairs and leaving tomorrow. Who is next on the list.
> 
> I see @wallace37  coming on the 18. How can we arrange.


Per @marmite, Westin won't hold overnight.  Any chance there are Tuggers at MOC that want to use for a week until the 18th?  Doesn't seem to be any WKORV/S/N Tuggers in town to receive.


----------



## klpenny (Sep 8, 2022)

Hi!  We will be staying at Nanea in January.  How do you get on the list?  What an awesome idea!


----------



## Moparman42 (Sep 8, 2022)

samara64 said:


> We have the chairs and leaving tomorrow. Who is next on the list.
> 
> I see @wallace37  coming on the 18. How can we arrange.




I'm arriving tomorrow about 3pm and leaving on the 16th.   I can take them, but the two days from the 16th to the 18th will need to be filled.   Thoughts?


----------



## Moparman42 (Sep 8, 2022)

I am arriving at KORV-S   , because I didn't mention that in the above.


----------



## wallace37 (Sep 8, 2022)

Moparman42 said:


> I am arriving at KORV-S   , because I didn't mention that in the above.


I think it's worth trying, unless too much hassle for you.  I am also staying at the south so no transfer there needed.  @samara64, would you mind trying to connect with @Moparman42 to try for a handoff?


----------



## Moparman42 (Sep 8, 2022)

wallace37 said:


> I think it's worth trying, unless too much hassle for you.  I am also staying at the south so no transfer there needed.  @samara64, would you mind trying to connect with @Moparman42 to try for a handoff?



i'M GAME.   If anybody else arrives mid-week that can hold them until the 19th, I am also willing to pass them early.   hate to lose them at this point, you've had them going for some time.


----------



## wallace37 (Sep 8, 2022)

samara64 said:


> We have the chairs and leaving tomorrow. Who is next on the list.
> 
> I see @wallace37  coming on the 18. How can we arrange.





Moparman42 said:


> I'm arriving tomorrow about 3pm and leaving on the 16th.   I can take them, but the two days from the 16th to the 18th will need to be filled.   Thoughts?


@samara64, Can you text @Moparman42 (Michael) to arrange?  Here's his message on another thread: "also, I am leaving my computer in a few and will not be able to check as often, so if something works out where I am needed to help, just have whomever is involved text me at 503-327-9166. anybody else whose reading this, no spam or innappropriate pics. (ok the pics are fine)"

Not much more I can do.


----------



## samara64 (Sep 8, 2022)

Sorry just came back from work.

I did PM him. What is his full name and we will leave it with the bell man for him at Maui Ocean club.


----------



## Moparman42 (Sep 8, 2022)

samara64 said:


> Sorry just came back from work.
> 
> I did PM him. What is his full name and we will leave it with the bell man for him at Maui Ocean club.



Pm'd


----------



## Moparman42 (Sep 8, 2022)

Ok, set for tomorrow.  Now we need to work on somebody to take them by the 16th.  Keep me in the loop.  Preferably by text.


----------



## klpenny (Sep 8, 2022)

Hi all.  Help!  I did follow the direction to add our stay at Westin Nanea from 1/15 to 1/22 but I don't see it on the calendar even though it says the event has been created.  Is it there?  Please more experienced people let me know.  Thanks!  Kathi


----------



## pchung6 (Sep 9, 2022)

Moparman42 said:


> Ok, set for tomorrow.  Now we need to work on somebody to take them by the 16th.  Keep me in the loop.  Preferably by text.


@wallace37 is the next guy on the calendar. You should be able to ask the doorbell guy for storage for a day or 2. Just put wallace name (Wong?) on the tag and send him a text with the tag picture. Just 2 weeks ago, I tipped the doorbell guy $10 at North bldg for 1 day storage for @marmite. The guy was cool with that.


----------



## Moparman42 (Sep 9, 2022)

pchung6 said:


> @wallace37 is the next guy on the calendar. You should be able to ask the doorbell guy for storage for a day or 2. Just put wallace name (Wong?) on the tag and send him a text with the tag picture. Just 2 weeks ago, I tipped the doorbell guy $10 at North bldg for 1 day storage for @marmite. The guy was cool with that.


Got it!   Wkorv south.  Name wong.  Thank you!


----------



## sunski (Sep 9, 2022)

my daughter is heading there on 15th staying at Nanea.  I will check with her to see if she is ok with holding them for a couple of days if you would like. I will text you to lyk


----------



## sunski (Sep 9, 2022)

sunski said:


> my daughter is heading there on 15th staying at Nanea.  I will check with her to see if she is ok with holding them for a couple of days if you would like. I will text you to lyk


I think she's okay with holding on to them for the in between.  I will ask her to text moparman42 and wallace 37 you can pm me for her contact info


----------



## Moparman42 (Sep 10, 2022)

Sounds awesome!  Please have her text me and we'll coordinate the hand off any day by the 16th!!






sunski said:


> I think she's okay with holding on to them for the in between.  I will ask her to text moparman42 and wallace 37 you can pm me for her contact info


----------



## sunski (Sep 10, 2022)

will do!


----------



## Denise L (Sep 10, 2022)

gottalovemaui said:


> I'm a bit worried...we are on the calendar from 10/10-10/21, and the next person (Denise L) isn't scheduled to pick up until 11/6...two weeks after we leave on 10/22.



It's so great that this has been going on for as long as it has!  I hope that someone else is around those weeks to use the chairs, etc.  Do we think that the bell desk isn't keen on holding them because the bundle has gotten too large?


----------



## Julian926 (Sep 10, 2022)

We’re here from sept 10th through the 16th. I can’t seem to edit the calendar.  Are the chairs still available?


----------



## gottalovemaui (Sep 11, 2022)

Denise L said:


> It's so great that this has been going on for as long as it has!  I hope that someone else is around those weeks to use the chairs, etc.  Do we think that the bell desk isn't keen on holding them because the bundle has gotten too large?


I'm hoping since the busy summer season is ending, a generous tip will extend the days the bell desk will hold everything!  Not sure what the bundle contains at this point.


----------



## wannagotoo (Sep 13, 2022)

Hi there, thanks to Dawnrey for touching base. I am leaving 10/8 and the next person, gottalovemaui, arrives on 10/10. Does it still seem OK to leave them with the bell staff.....after a tip eventhough it will be like a day and 1/2?


----------



## dioxide45 (Sep 13, 2022)

Julian926 said:


> We’re here from sept 10th through the 16th. I can’t seem to edit the calendar.  Are the chairs still available?


They are already called for. See the link in the first post.


----------



## Moparman42 (Sep 14, 2022)

Moparman42 said:


> Sounds awesome!  Please have her text me and we'll coordinate the hand off any day by the 16th!!




It's getting close.  Please have her text me for hand off Thursday afternoon to Friday morning.  I added to the haul as well!


----------



## Moparman42 (Sep 14, 2022)

sunski said:


> I think she's okay with holding on to them for the in between.  I will ask her to text moparman42 and wallace 37 you can pm me for her contact info




Have you daughter text me.  We'll be ready to pass them tomorrow afternoon of Friday morning before checkout.   503 327 9166.  Korv s bldg 3, or on the beach at sunrise.  The cache is growing and I should have more if she wants.


----------



## sunski (Sep 15, 2022)

Moparman42 said:


> Have you daughter text me.  We'll be ready to pass them tomorrow afternoon of Friday morning before checkout.   503 327 9166.  Korv s bldg 3, or on the beach at sunrise.  The cache is growing and I should have more if she wants.


Sorry I was offline yesterday.  She's been busy with work getting ready for her trip.  She's been in touch, correct? And my understanding is that she'll be reaching out to Wallace37 soon.  Please dm me if you haven't heard from her and I'll poke her again


----------



## Moparman42 (Sep 15, 2022)

sunski said:


> Sorry I was offline yesterday.  She's been busy with work getting ready for her trip.  She's been in touch, correct? And my understanding is that she'll be reaching out to Wallace37 soon.  Please dm me if you haven't heard from her and I'll poke her again


She texted me yesterday.  We'll arrange the handoff today.  Thank you!


----------



## Moparman42 (Sep 16, 2022)

Passed on!  Thank you all!


----------



## Dawnwrey (Sep 16, 2022)

Can someone give us an update as to what all is in the bundle now? Just wondering as we get it soon! TIA!


----------



## Moparman42 (Sep 16, 2022)

Dawnwrey said:


> Can someone give us an update as to what all is in the bundle now? Just wondering as we get it soon! TIA!



Two tommy Bahama chairs, two Tommy Bahama umbrellas and two, what appear to be walmart chairs.


----------



## Dawnwrey (Sep 16, 2022)

Moparman42 said:


> Two tommy Bahama chairs, two Tommy Bahama umbrellas and two, what appear to be walmart chairs.


Thank you!!!


----------



## pchung6 (Sep 17, 2022)

Moparman42 said:


> Two tommy Bahama chairs, two Tommy Bahama umbrellas and two, what appear to be walmart chairs.


The Walmart chairs seem to be child only. I took 1 TB chair and 1 WMT chair to the beach to lower the weight, it was a mistake. I sat on that chair and my butt totally sinked into sands. TB chairs are fine.


----------



## 10spro (Sep 18, 2022)

@wallace37 @Dawnwrey Hi! Arriving Marriott MOC 9/18 then over to WKORV on 9/24. Is there any way I could sub-let the 2 TB chairs on Saturday night from about 4:30pm on? DH and I are going to an outdoor event and it's BYO-chair. I can return them early on Sunday 9/25.


----------



## wallace37 (Sep 20, 2022)

@sunski, would you ask your your daughter to contact me to arrange the exchange?  I haven't heard from her and I don't have her contact information.  I pm'd you my info  but let me know if you need it again.


----------



## sunski (Sep 20, 2022)

wallace37 said:


> @sunski, would you ask your your daughter to contact me to arrange the exchange?  I haven't heard from her and I don't have her contact information.  I pm'd you my info  but let me know if you need it again.


pm'd you


----------



## gottalovemaui (Sep 20, 2022)

wannagotoo said:


> Hi there, thanks to Dawnrey for touching base. I am leaving 10/8 and the next person, gottalovemaui, arrives on 10/10. Does it still seem OK to leave them with the bell staff.....after a tip eventhough it will be like a day and 1/2?


Hi there,
For some reason (probably because I'm a newbie), I can't PM you.  I'll be picking up the chairs, etc. on 10/10 after our arrival.  My name is Michelle S., so if you could just put my name on the items when you leave, hopefully the bell staff will hold them for a day until I arrive.  There is still nobody on the schedule to pick them up, until Denise L. does on 11/6 (we leave on 10/22).


----------



## wallace37 (Sep 26, 2022)

Just got back and successfully handed off the chairs and umbrellas before we left.  I want to thank @gregb as the originator of this thread/calendar and donor of the chairs as well as all the folks in between who kept the chairs going so that we could use it, almost a year later!


----------



## ocdb8r (Oct 7, 2022)

So happy to see this thread still going (and the chairs still in use)!


----------



## wannagotoo (Oct 7, 2022)

We have chairs/umbrellas and are leaving tomorrow. Will see if they will keep them for a few days until next person comes in.


----------



## wannagotoo (Oct 8, 2022)

Gottalovemaui, bell staff has agreed to keep chairs. They gave me a Luggage Claim Check to fill out and he said it was ok if I just put your name but I only have your first name. I sent you a private message requesting your full name. I don't know if it would make much of a difference. Your claim check number is #323159. It's been beautiful here, seems like rain is moving in. Tried a new place that has excellent cinnamon rolls. Walk north like you were going to Times market, but stay on west side of street. Before you get to the ABC store with the gas station, there is a very small restaurant advertising cinnamon rolls and pizza. It used to be an Asian restaurant. Much more than cinnamon rolls but they beat anything I have had in France. Have a great time, we are sorry to see our three weeks come to an end.


----------



## gottalovemaui (Oct 8, 2022)

wannagotoo said:


> Gottalovemaui, bell staff has agreed to keep chairs. They gave me a Luggage Claim Check to fill out and he said it was ok if I just put your name but I only have your first name. I sent you a private message requesting your full name. I don't know if it would make much of a difference. Your claim check number is #323159. It's been beautiful here, seems like rain is moving in. Tried a new place that has excellent cinnamon rolls. Walk north like you were going to Times market, but stay on west side of street. Before you get to the ABC store with the gas station, there is a very small restaurant advertising cinnamon rolls and pizza. It used to be an Asian restaurant. Much more than cinnamon rolls but they beat anything I have had in France. Have a great time, we are sorry to see our three weeks come to an end.


Just sent you a PM. Thank you for the info on the cinnamon roll place...sounds like a perfect place to stop when I walk to Bad Ass Coffee in the mornings!  Safe travels home.  I really hope this chair bundle handoff doesn't end with me, since the calendar in empty from 10/22-11/6.


----------



## wannagotoo (Oct 8, 2022)

Got the message, cinnamon rolls are before Bad Ass and on the opposite side of the street. I can see your concern regarding the chairs after you are finished. We have "donated" our things to the Salvation Army store that is at the far end of Lahaina on Shaw street. There is not much you can do if no one is signed up to receive them.


----------



## triangulum33 (Oct 8, 2022)

Is this the cinnamon roll place?









						Papi's Ohana · 3481 Lower Honoapiilani Rd b102, Lahaina, HI 96761
					

★★★★★ · Bakery




					goo.gl


----------



## wannagotoo (Oct 9, 2022)

Yes! I have a picture of cinnamon rolls and a menu but changed islands yesterday so didn't post. Nice little walk from the Westins. ENJOY!!


----------



## Ryes (Nov 3, 2022)

Are the chairs still in circulation?


----------



## Denise L (Nov 3, 2022)

Ryes said:


> Are the chairs still in circulation?


Yes, as far as I know.  I am scheduled to pick them up on Sunday.


----------



## Ryes (Nov 3, 2022)

Denise when are you departing? I’m there nov 17. This would be my second round in this thread as I used them last year too which is so cool!


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 3, 2022)

Ryes said:


> Denise when are you departing? I’m there nov 17. This would be my second round in this thread as I used them last year too which is so cool!


Are you JimT on the calendar? JimT is on the calendar from the 19th through the 28th.


----------



## Ryes (Nov 3, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> Are you JimT on the calendar? JimT is on the calendar from the 19th through the 28th.


Ah! Okay sorry as I didn’t notice that somewhere during the year this has swapped to a calendar. No worries. So happy it’s at least still going! Happy holidays everyone


----------



## gottalovemaui (Nov 4, 2022)

Denise L said:


> Yes, as far as I know.  I am scheduled to pick them up on Sunday.


We handed off the bundle on the night of 10/21.  As of 10/21, there were two TB chairs, two TB umbrellas, 4 smaller folding low beach chairs, a pair of flippers, and a straw beach mat.  Not everything fit in the sturdy bag, so it was a lot of stuff!  Hopefully everything is there for you.


----------



## controller1 (Nov 6, 2022)

When an invitation is sent to the Google calendar how soon does it appear on the calendar? It's been over 24 hours since I sent an invitation for a week which is open but it is not showing. Thanks.


----------



## tomvc (Nov 7, 2022)

controller1 said:


> When an invitation is sent to the Google calendar how soon does it appear on the calendar? It's been over 24 hours since I sent an invitation for a week which is open but it is not showing. Thanks.


It's set up to auto-accept if available. Please PM me with your dates and I'll check the calendar.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Nov 7, 2022)

Would anyone be willing to sign me up for May 15 to June 8? I promise to mail you a souvenir once there for your trouble. Marian H.


----------



## Denise L (Nov 7, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Would anyone be willing to sign me up for May 15 to June 8? I promise to mail you a souvenir once there for your trouble. Marian H.



I signed you up.  I see your name on the calendar now, so looks like it worked!


----------



## Denise L (Nov 7, 2022)

gottalovemaui said:


> We handed off the bundle on the night of 10/21.  As of 10/21, there were two TB chairs, two TB umbrellas, 4 smaller folding low beach chairs, a pair of flippers, and a straw beach mat.  Not everything fit in the sturdy bag, so it was a lot of stuff!  Hopefully everything is there for you.



Thank you!  The bundle is now with us at Nanea until we hand it off to JimT.  It took the bell person three trips to find all the items since the claim tag was just on the big blue bag items and not on the two umbrellas and two small (but rather heavy) chairs.  The flippers and sand mat are in the bag.  I definitely needed the trunk of the car to fit it all, LOL.  I had to refer to this TUG thread to make sure that he found all the items .


----------



## rubeushagrid (Nov 7, 2022)

Hi I am going to be at WKOV from Nov 12-19th. IF anyone has any chairs they can pass over. 
Thanks in advance. 

Sunil S


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Nov 7, 2022)

Denise L said:


> I signed you up.  I see your name on the calendar now, so looks like it worked!


Great Denise! Thank you


----------



## controller1 (Nov 7, 2022)

tomvc said:


> It's set up to auto-accept if available. Please PM me with your dates and I'll check the calendar.



The dates are no longer available. Thanks though.


----------



## controller1 (Nov 7, 2022)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> Would anyone be willing to sign me up for May 15 to June 8? I promise to mail you a souvenir once there for your trouble. Marian H.



Darn it! Those were the dates I wanted. Congrats!


----------



## robertk2012 (Nov 8, 2022)

Maybe we need a group storage unit....


----------



## DinaM (Nov 10, 2022)

Can I be added to the calendar for Jan 1-8? It looks open on the calendar. I’m not sure how to add my name. I’ll be in WKORV. Thanks!


----------



## JimT (Nov 12, 2022)

gottalovemaui said:


> We handed off the bundle on the night of 10/21.  As of 10/21, there were two TB chairs, two TB umbrellas, 4 smaller folding low beach chairs, a pair of flippers, and a straw beach mat.  Not everything fit in the sturdy bag, so it was a lot of stuff!  Hopefully everything is there for you.


This is more than we need.  If anyone has a family and could use the entire bundle from Nov 19 - ??? post or pm and we will give up our place on the calendar.


----------



## aeroflygirl (Nov 12, 2022)

It sounds like this may be getting a little too large to manage.  If it is still around when we go, I would only need two Tommy Bahama chairs and an umbrella.  Should we donate the extra stuff?


----------



## gottalovemaui (Nov 12, 2022)

aeroflygirl said:


> It sounds like this may be getting a little too large to manage.  If it is still around when we go, I would only need two Tommy Bahama chairs and an umbrella.  Should we donate the extra stuff?


I agree that it is too large to manage.  Since it is only my husband and I, two TB chairs and a TB umbrella are the only items we need as well.  I even took myself off the calendar for mid April through early May 2023 because it was just too much for us.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 12, 2022)

Perhaps the bundle needs to be broken in to two separate bundles and a second calendar created?


----------



## Dawnwrey (Nov 12, 2022)

aeroflygirl said:


> It sounds like this may be getting a little too large to manage.  If it is still around when we go, I would only need two Tommy Bahama chairs and an umbrella.  Should we donate the extra stuff?


We are on the calendar in February and we don’t need more than the 2 TB chairs and umbrellas either. I don’t mean to sound ungrateful, but should the extras just be left in the recycle bin by the pirate pool?


----------



## Denise L (Nov 12, 2022)

I’m all for the breaking up of the bundle!  I can split it this week.  Bundle 1 with two chairs and one umbrella, and Bundle 2 with four short chairs, one umbrella, beach mat, and fins.


----------



## klpenny (Nov 13, 2022)

Hi all!  I have a question.  I signed up for the chairs a few months ago for 1/15 to 1/22.  I now see a Patty C added recently to the calendar for the same time period (1/8 to 2/10).  I am not sure how the priority of the chairs is determined.  Can someone clarify?  Thanks!


----------



## aeroflygirl (Nov 13, 2022)

klpenny said:


> Hi all!  I have a question.  I signed up for the chairs a few months ago for 1/15 to 1/22.  I now see a Patty C added recently to the calendar for the same time period (1/8 to 2/10).  I am not sure how the priority of the chairs is determined.  Can someone clarify?  Thanks!


We will be there for a month, but will get the items to you when you are there.


----------



## klpenny (Nov 13, 2022)

OK.  Thanks!  Will touch base as it gets closer.


----------



## JimT (Nov 13, 2022)

Ryes said:


> Denise when are you departing? I’m there nov 17. This would be my second round in this thread as I used them last year too which is so cool!


Ryes,
If you are still interested in the chairs we would willing give up our reservation (Nov 19-28).
The bundle is too much for us.
JimT


----------



## Denise L (Nov 13, 2022)

I’m planning to split the bundle so JimT can have bundle 1 and Ryes can have bundle 2.


----------



## Denise L (Nov 13, 2022)

Ryes, just PM me your last name and I will leave the bundle at Nanea and PM you the claim check number.  I can leave it for an 11/17 pickup.


----------



## Denise L (Nov 13, 2022)

If anyone wants bundle 2 right now, its available until 11/17.  Just PM me.


----------



## Ryes (Nov 16, 2022)

Denise L said:


> If anyone wants bundle 2 right now, its available until 11/17.  Just PM me.


I’ll take one bundle. I just need like 2 chairs and one umbrella. Landing at 10:30 pm on Nov 17 so can fetch it on Nov 18 in the morning. What should we do with the sand mat and extra 2 chairs  etc?


----------



## Denise L (Nov 16, 2022)

Ryes said:


> I’ll take one bundle



Great, I sent you a PM so that we can coordinate getting you the bundle.  I am not sure how to manage Bundle 2 scheduling after you are done with your stay, however. I am not sure whether the bundles stay separate or need to come back together, or if the short chairs and umbrella get left behind in a hallway/bell desk.


----------



## Ryes (Nov 16, 2022)

Denise L said:


> Great, I sent you a PM so that we can coordinate getting you the bundle.  I am not sure how to manage Bundle 2 scheduling after you are done with your stay, however. I am not sure whether the bundles stay separate or need to come back together, or if the short chairs and umbrella get left behind in a hallway/bell desk.


@JimT when are you departing? I’m leaving on Nov 24. Edit: nevermind I see you are leaving on the 28th. I will touch base with you prior to when I leave to see about bundle 2 linking back up with bundle 1.


----------



## Ruby42 (Nov 17, 2022)

Ryes said:


> @JimT when are you departing? I’m leaving on Nov 24. Edit: nevermind I see you are leaving on the 28th. I will touch base with you prior to when I leave to see about bundle 2 linking back up with bundle 1.


Is part of bundle 2 still available? I check in to WKORV 11/19-11/26 and would love to use what’s left and can help return the bundles on the 26th.


----------



## Ryes (Nov 17, 2022)

Ruby42 said:


> Is part of bundle 2 still available? I check in to WKORV 11/19-11/26 and would love to use what’s left and can help return the bundles on the 26th.


I only need 2 chairs and an umbrella of bundle 2 so I’ll pass on the rest to u which sounds like it might be 2 smaller chairs, a beach mat and flippers. I’m getting it tomorrow from Denise and will give u the other 2 chairs and umbrella before the 24th


----------



## tomvc (Nov 18, 2022)

Hi all.  Please let me know if you want me to create a second calendar to allow the bundles to be booked separately.


----------



## Dawnwrey (Nov 18, 2022)

tomvc said:


> Hi all.  Please let me know if you want me to create a second calendar to allow the bundles to be booked separately.


Personally, I would prefer them to be separate, with the existing calendar to be for the original 2 TB chairs and umbrella. We had the bundle in Sept/Oct, so I know that the smaller chairs are just too low for us to use. We are on the calendar again in February.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Nov 18, 2022)

If no one signs up for the second bundle maybe to preserve them we, or whomever  can take both bundles and just store them in our units, as there is a time limit on storage. I'd hate to lose them.


----------



## klpenny (Nov 18, 2022)

Would it be possible to post a picture either here or with the calendar(s) to see what exactly the chairs look like?  It might help people decide which bundle they want.  Just my two cents.  I think a separate calendar for each bundle is a good idea.   Less confusing that way.


----------



## tomvc (Nov 18, 2022)

New calendar created.  Please share links to pictures for the bundles and I will add to the Calendar Description.
Email to invite to reserve: 4fe324ea0364e3a7a1f6d518d077d5968bb138a67e502abde3ea3a9b566b4410@group.calendar.google.com
Link to subscribe to calendar
Public URL


----------



## tomvc (Nov 18, 2022)

klpenny said:


> Hi all!  I have a question.  I signed up for the chairs a few months ago for 1/15 to 1/22.  I now see a Patty C added recently to the calendar for the same time period (1/8 to 2/10).  I am not sure how the priority of the chairs is determined.  Can someone clarify?  Thanks!


The calendar auto-accepts based on availability.  If any of your days/hours conflict, it will be declined.  Please note that the calendar is set for Hawaii time.


----------



## klpenny (Nov 18, 2022)

tomvc said:


> The calendar auto-accepts based on availability.  If any of your days/hours conflict, it will be declined.  Please note that the calendar is set for Hawaii time.


Thanks.  They were not declined since there first.  The other person who added it after reached out to me and will let me use the bundle while there.


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 18, 2022)

klpenny said:


> Thanks.  They were not declined since there first.  The other person who added it after reached out to me and will let me use the bundle while there.


It is also possible that the event is just on your personal calendar and never got accepted by the public calendar.


----------



## klpenny (Nov 18, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> It is also possible that the event is just on your personal calendar and never got accepted by the public calendar.


Thanks. Good thought.  I am pretty tech savvy.  It was on the group calendar.


----------



## tomvc (Nov 18, 2022)

klpenny said:


> Thanks. Good thought.  I am pretty tech savvy.  It was on the group calendar.


I see that the calendar accepted January 15 – 22, 2023 request.  It's January 8 – February 10, 2023 that was declined.

If you don't use Google Calendar and using the public URL, it might be misleading.  The light shade are declined requests.


----------



## klpenny (Nov 18, 2022)

tomvc said:


> I see that the calendar accepted January 15 – 22, 2023 request.  It's January 8 – February 10, 2023 that was declined.
> 
> If you don't use Google Calendar and using the public URL, it might be misleading.  The light shade are declined requests.


Thanks for clarification.   On my screen it wasn't lighter really.  I am all set.  Thanks!


----------



## Ryes (Nov 18, 2022)

Just received bundle 2 from Denise, which currently are: 

2 chairs (regular smaller adult size but lower back than Tommy bahama)
Tommy bahama beach umbrella 
2 smaller chairs (one is broken) might be kids chairs but wide enough for smaller adult but uncomfortable as seat is 2” from ground and horizontal bar digs into your back. The back of the broken one doesn’t stay up.
beach mat 
Flippers

Denise thought maybe we should let bundle 2 revert back to just 1 umbrella and 2 chairs and possibly get rid of the 2 tiny chairs, the beach mat and flippers as it makes for an unwieldy bundle. I must say I agree with her on this as the extras are only useful to some not all. Anyone feel strongly opposed to this? If so please post here before the 23rd. Thx!


----------



## JimT (Nov 19, 2022)

Chairs and Umbrella (Bundle 1?) available Nov 28 - Dec 1.  Could be available as early as Nov 25 if someone could use them.
Just let me know.  Looks like marmite has them starting Dec. 2.
Shout out to Denise L for all the effort separating the bundles and making the transfer easy!


----------



## Denise L (Nov 20, 2022)

It was very nice to meet @Ryes and @JimT while on Maui for the bundle transfers.  Thanks to @gregb for sharing his chairs and starting this thread over a year ago, and thanks to @tomvc for setting up the calendars.  It's great that TUGers are reusing the items for as long as we can keep it going.


----------



## Ryes (Nov 20, 2022)

Hi Ruby. Please message me if u still want the rest of bundle 2 as haven’t heard from u


----------



## JimT (Nov 22, 2022)

Need direction re: Bundles and chairs.  Bundle 1 is currently with me (JimT) and Bundle 2 with Ryes.  I leave on Monday Nov 28 and I don't see any reservations until "marmite" on Friday, Dec. 2.  Personally, I think the bundles should be separated.  I think someone mentioned storage available.  Happy to help.  Just need a little more info.
Jim


----------



## Ryes (Nov 22, 2022)

I have bundle 2. I’m leaving early in the day on the 24th so tomorrow is the day I need to relieve myself of the bundle. My current plan is to give to Jim so there is only one bundle in case it goes into storage


----------



## Ryes (Nov 22, 2022)

JimT said:


> Need direction re: Bundles and chairs.  Bundle 1 is currently with me (JimT) and Bundle 2 with Ryes.  I leave on Monday Nov 28 and I don't see any reservations until "marmite" on Friday, Dec. 2.  Personally, I think the bundles should be separated.  I think someone mentioned storage available.  Happy to help.  Just need a little more info.
> Jim


Hey Jim, way back when this first started there was a day between greg’s departure and my arrival so he left it at the storage room at the hotel (where they store your suitcases if you have checked out but haven’t left, or checked in but room not yet ready - i guess technically that’s the bell desk?) and he emailed me a picture of the claim tag and used my last name. I had no issues retrieving with that. Both he and I tipped. I seem to recall that there was a bigger gap in dates a few weeks later but this storage method also worked then although could have just been luck. Maybe u can see what last name to leave it under for marmite and try this method?


----------



## Denise L (Nov 22, 2022)

Here is my opinion on the bundles:  I think we should *not* include the flippers and beach mat and one broken child chair in Bundle 2.  Those can be left where tourists leave their beach stuff for others to pick up, so ask the bell desk if there is a place for this.  If Bundle 2 has a fairly full list of recipients for the foreseeable future, then hopefully Bundle 2 can survive on its own.  If there are small gaps, perhaps the Bundle 1 recipients can claim Bundle 2 and store it in their villas to keep it alive, and leave it at the bell desk if their stay overlaps with Bundle 2 folks.  Bundle 2 should be fairly manageable without the extra items.

Edited to add:  I also think that if someone acquires one or two more Tommy Bahamas chairs, that those should replace the two chairs in Bundle 2.  I noticed earlier on this thread that someone had two that they were passing on to others, but those are likely long gone.  However, chances are that someone else will buy two more at Costco and not plan to carry them back home.  Then Bundles 1 and 2 will be identical and in high demand (I need chairs for late February, ha ha).


----------



## Ryes (Nov 22, 2022)

Denise L said:


> Here is my opinion on the bundles:  I think we should *not* include the flippers and beach mat and one broken child chair in Bundle 2.  Those can be left where tourists leave their beach stuff for others to pick up, so ask the bell desk if there is a place for this.  If Bundle 2 has a fairly full list of recipients for the foreseeable future, then hopefully Bundle 2 can survive on its own.  If there are small gaps, perhaps the Bundle 1 recipients can claim Bundle 2 and store it in their villas to keep it alive, and leave it at the bell desk if their stay overlaps with Bundle 2 folks.  Bundle 2 should be fairly manageable without the extra items.


Yah i am going to get rid of the flippers, beach mat and both of the tiny chairs in bundle 2 and just have bundle 2 become two chairs and the Tommy bahama umbrella


----------



## marmite (Dec 4, 2022)

I'm not sure why but I don't seem to see a link to the calendar for bundle 1.  There is a link to bundle two, but that calendar seems empty.  Does anyone know who the next person on the list is for Bundle 1?  I have it until Friday, December 9th.  Thanks.


----------



## Ryes (Dec 4, 2022)

marmite said:


> I'm not sure why but I don't seem to see a link to the calendar for bundle 1.  There is a link to bundle two, but that calendar seems empty.  Does anyone know who the next person on the list is for Bundle 1?  I have it until Friday, December 9th. Thanks


The night before I left I met up with Jim and gave him bundle 2 to join with his bundle 1, as there were no takers for it, so u should have both bundle 1 and bundle 2 (each bundle being 2 chairs and an umbrella).

Also here is the link for the bundle 1 calendar, as I see what u mean, calendar 1 somehow got replaced by calendar 2 in the original post: https://calendar.google.com/calendar/embed?src=0vhd0urh3tjios3q8uvviats1s@group.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/Los_Angeles


----------



## marmite (Dec 4, 2022)

Ryes said:


> The night before I left I met up with Jim and gave him bundle 2 to join with his bundle 1, as there were no takers for it, so u should have both bundle 1 and bundle 2 (each bundle being 2 chairs and an umbrella).
> 
> Also here is the link for the bundle 1 calendar, as I see what u mean, calendar 1 somehow got replaced by calendar 2 in the original post: https://calendar.google.com/calendar/embed?src=0vhd0urh3tjios3q8uvviats1s@group.calendar.google.com&ctz=America/Los_Angeles


No, I only have 2 chairs and 2 umbrellas.  Thanks for the link.


----------



## marmite (Dec 4, 2022)

Are there any TUGers in Maui who can take over these beach chairs and umbrellas around December 9th?  There is a 2 week gap in the calendar right now. I am at Nanea.

@melissy123 could you use them? Not sure of your schedule.


----------



## melissy123 (Dec 5, 2022)

Thanks. We leave on December 9. My niece will be at the Marriott on December 11 but she won’t have a car.


----------



## JimT (Dec 6, 2022)

Not sure what happened.  I left 4 chairs and 2 umbrellas at WOKRN (6 items noted on claim check).  Seems marmite only received 2 chairs 2 umbrellas.  Happy to work with anyone to investigate / resolve / help.  Let me know.  Feel bad, given all the great work done by others over the last year to keep this going.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 6, 2022)

JimT said:


> Not sure what happened.  I left 4 chairs and 2 umbrellas at WOKRN (6 items noted on claim check).  Seems marmite only received 2 chairs 2 umbrellas.  Happy to work with anyone to investigate / resolve / help.  Let me know.  Feel bad, given all the great work done by others over the last year to keep this going.


The bundle was split somewhere along the way because it was becoming too big?


----------



## marmite (Dec 7, 2022)

My biggest issue right now is finding someone to take the bundle I do have. There is no one on the calendar for more than 2 weeks. The last time I had the bundle, it was all inside a black bag, I had one umbrella, 4 chairs and a boogie board.  I think it got split into two bundles and then perhaps they tried to merge it back recently?  In any event there is no bag, I just got 2 chairs and 2 umbrellas.


----------



## marmite (Dec 7, 2022)

I'm so glad that a TUGer has just reached out to me and will be taking the chairs & umbrellas for December 10th-17th.  I have added him to the calendar.  There is still currently a gap after that, hopefully a TUGer will be able to take it and bridge the gap until Christmas week. Right now there is a gap and then @jnsywg.

Post #360 has a link to the chairs calendar, if you could please monitor that @ascarborough you will know who the next recipient will be.

Thanks!


----------



## marmite (Dec 7, 2022)

Ryes said:


> The night before I left I met up with Jim and gave him bundle 2 to join with his bundle 1, as there were no takers for it, so u should have both bundle 1 and bundle 2 (each bundle being 2 chairs and an umbrella).


Sorry @Reyes, I hadn't been following this thread for all the conversation on the bundles, until now.  When I picked up the bundle on Friday I wasn't expecting 6 pieces, so when they came out with two chairs and two umbrellas I just took them and didn't think much of it.  The last time I had the bundle it was completely different, in a black bag had the two Tommy Bahama adult chairs, some kids chairs and and a boogie board with a TB Umbrella.  So honestly, this thing has just kind of been morphing and I didn't know it was missing anything.

The bell desk had a really hard time locating it when I arrived, they went into two different rooms and I had to give them the claim check number and insist it was there (they thought maybe I was confused and it was at the south building).  Can you tell me, were the chairs loose or in a bag, and were they all Tommy Bahama branded chairs or were a couple a different brand? I may have to give them a better description.  I am going to go back on Friday and see if they can find the extra chairs. Still, I don't want to make a huge deal over it as I understand it they are doing us a pretty big favour when we ask for overnight storage (even though we all tip them well).

Please PM me if you happen to have photos of the ones you used or any other info that might help.

Thanks.


----------



## Denise L (Dec 7, 2022)

Chiming in here after being away for a few days to say that when I picked up the large bundle of six chairs and two umbrellas on 11/6, the bell desk person at North had to go look three times to bring all the items out on the one claim check.  I split the bundle into two bundles before I left, and on 11/18, I gave @Ryes the four short chairs in the large bag and the blue/white Tommy Bahamas umbrella (bundle 2).  Later that day, I gave @JimT the two Tommy Bahamas chairs and the multi-colored Tommy Bahamas umbrella (bundle 1).  @JimT left both bundles with the bell desk, so it sounds like the blue bag with the four chairs (one of which is broken and I thought we decided to leave those two out of bundle 2 anyway) is probably still at the bell desk and they just have to look for it.  If you happen to get it, just recycle/trash the two small chairs, of which one is broken, and keep the two other small chairs.  If they aren't there, then we just have one bundle with two Tommy Bahamas chairs and two umbrellas.


----------



## JimT (Dec 7, 2022)

There were 2 Tommy Bahama chairs (multi-colored) and 2 smaller blue chairs plus the 2 umbrellas.


----------



## Denise L (Dec 7, 2022)

JimT said:


> There were 2 Tommy Bahama chairs (multi-colored) and 2 smaller blue chairs plus the 2 umbrellas.


Okay, that's good.  So marmite is only missing two smaller blue chairs.  Were they in the carrying bag?


----------



## JimT (Dec 10, 2022)

Denise L said:


> Okay, that's good.  So marmite is only missing two smaller blue chairs.  Were they in the carrying bag?


No, the blue chair were "loose".  Don't think I received the carrying bag.


----------



## robertk2012 (Dec 15, 2022)

Why was I removed from the calendar?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 15, 2022)

robertk2012 said:


> Why was I removed from the calendar?


There are two calendars now, are you looking at the right one?


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 15, 2022)

Okay. It looks like Post #1 is missing information. Here is a new post, let me know of missing information. such as descriptions of each bundle and links to subscribe. If anyone has photos, post them in the thread and I can add them. Once this is squared away, I will ask a moderator to replace Post #1 with the information in this post.
*
Updated links as of 12/15/22:*

New calendar created. Please share links to pictures for the bundles and I will add to the Calendar Description.

*Bundle #1 - [Description Here]*
Bundle #1 Public URL
Email to invite to reserve: 0vhd0urh3tjios3q8uvviats1s@group.calendar.google.com
Link to subscribe to calendar for Bundle #2

*Bundle #2 - [Description Here]*
Bundle #2 Public URL
Email to invite to reserve: 4fe324ea0364e3a7a1f6d518d077d5968bb138a67e502abde3ea3a9b566b4410@group.calendar.google.com
Link to subscribe to calendar for Bundle #2

*Instructions for Reserving a bundle through Google Calendar.*

Step 1: Make sure you have ad blockers and popup blockers TURNED OFF.
Step 2: Click on the link to the appropriate bundle calendar to go to Google Calendar
Step 3: Click on the button in the lower right of the browser window to add to your calendar; 





Step 3: Navigate to the day that you want to start your "reservation" and double click in the column for that date. You can also use the Create dropdown and select Event.
Step 4: On the next screen you will fill in the following;
Title
Check the "All Day" box.
Modify the dates
Enter the email address the appropriate "email address into the "Add guests" box to invite the calendar to the item you are adding to yours.





Step 5: Click Save
Step 6: You will receive a popup to ask if you want send invitations to the Google Calendar guests, click Send.


----------



## Ryes (Dec 21, 2022)

Denise L said:


> Chiming in here after being away for a few days to say that when I picked up the large bundle of six chairs and two umbrellas on 11/6, the bell desk person at North had to go look three times to bring all the items out on the one claim check.  I split the bundle into two bundles before I left, and on 11/18, I gave @Ryes the four short chairs in the large bag and the blue/white Tommy Bahamas umbrella (bundle 2).  Later that day, I gave @JimT the two Tommy Bahamas chairs and the multi-colored Tommy Bahamas umbrella (bundle 1).  @JimT left both bundles with the bell desk, so it sounds like the blue bag with the four chairs (one of which is broken and I thought we decided to leave those two out of bundle 2 anyway) is probably still at the bell desk and they just have to look for it.  If you happen to get it, just recycle/trash the two small chairs, of which one is broken, and keep the two other small chairs.  If they aren't there, then we just have one bundle with two Tommy Bahamas chairs and two umbrellas.


Hi sorry had stopped subscribing to the thread so just seeing this now. As per the input and discussions in this thread from November, bundle 2 was made smaller into 2 chairs and an umbrella. The rest of what formerly comprised of bundle 2 remained in the carrying bag which was left on the balcony of the room. So bundle 2 is 2 chairs and 1 umbrella.


----------



## KACTravels (Dec 26, 2022)

Clarification needed. Are both bundles 2 chairs and 1 umbrella now?  Also, when I click on Calendar 2, I can see the calendar but I don’t see any entries. do I need an invite to actually see the reservationa?


----------



## KACTravels (Dec 26, 2022)

FIRST!  THANK YOU to those administering this thread and calendars. 
We are going to WKORN Jan 8 - 22 and would like one of the bundles of 2 chairs and 1 umbrella. I had trouble with the calendars, but finally figured out how to reserve Bundle #2.  My request is showing on the calendar, BUT it is the only entry.  I also reserved Bundle #1 for the days that appeared to be available during our trip, Jan 9-14.  *Please help me understand how that transfer would work for Bundle #2 if there isn't any entries prior to our check in. *  I will cancel the request for Bundle #1 if I can confirm that Bundle #2 is still in circulation and how the transfer would work.  THANKS again


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 26, 2022)

KACTravels said:


> Clarification needed. Are both bundles 2 chairs and 1 umbrella now?  Also, when I click on Calendar 2, I can see the calendar but I don’t see any entries. do I need an invite to actually see the reservationa?


I can see entries in January for Bundle #2. You shouldn't need anything special to see them. Just click on the Public URL link in pos #374. I too am looking for a description to update the instructions.


----------



## jnsywg (Dec 30, 2022)

I have bundle 1 and leave KOR tomorrow and now can’t find the calendar link for bundle 1. Can someone help me with that? I need to contact whoever is getting this bundle next.  

Thank you!


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 30, 2022)

jnsywg said:


> I have bundle 1 and leave KOR tomorrow and now can’t find the calendar link for bundle 1. Can someone help me with that? I need to contact whoever is getting this bundle next.
> 
> Thank you!


What exactly is it that you have? Can you list the items, including bag if there is one?

Link is in post #374, but we don't know if there is one bundle or two right now.


----------



## KACTravels (Dec 30, 2022)

KACTravels said:


> FIRST!  THANK YOU to those administering this thread and calendars.
> We are going to WKORN Jan 8 - 22 and would like one of the bundles of 2 chairs and 1 umbrella. I had trouble with the calendars, but finally figured out how to reserve Bundle #2.  My request is showing on the calendar, BUT it is the only entry.  I also reserved Bundle #1 for the days that appeared to be available during our trip, Jan 9-14.  *Please help me understand how that transfer would work for Bundle #2 if there isn't any entries prior to our check in. *  I will cancel the request for Bundle #1 if I can confirm that Bundle #2 is still in circulation and how the transfer would work.  THANKS again


Whoever has bundled #2 please check in and let us know where it is and what is in the bundle. Thank you


----------



## KACTravels (Dec 30, 2022)

jnsywg said:


> I have bundle 1 and leave KOR tomorrow and now can’t find the calendar link for bundle 1. Can someone help me with that? I need to contact whoever is getting this bundle next.
> 
> Thank you!


@DinaM is on the calendar next for Bundle #1


----------



## jnsywg (Dec 30, 2022)

KACTravels said:


> Whoever has bundled #2 please check in and let us know where it is and what is in the bundle. Thank you


Thank you!


----------



## jnsywg (Dec 30, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> What exactly is it that you have? Can you list the items, including bag if there is one?
> 
> Link is in post #374, but we don't know if there is one bundle or two right now.


I have two chairs and one umbrella in the bag. I believe this is bundle one.


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 30, 2022)

jnsywg said:


> I have two chairs and one umbrella in the bag. I believe this is bundle one.


Thanks. Are they the Tommy Bahama chairs?


----------



## DinaM (Dec 30, 2022)

KACTravels said:


> @DinaM is on the calendar next for Bundle #1


That’s me! Thanks! I’ve been in contact with him. I don’t see the link to the bundle 1 calendar either.

Nm- found it. Putting it here for my own reference next week





						WKORV #1 TB Chairs and umbrella
					






					calendar.google.com


----------



## dioxide45 (Dec 30, 2022)

Right now it still seems that bundle 2 is MIA.


----------



## KACTravels (Dec 30, 2022)

DinaM said:


> That’s me! Thanks! I’ve been in contact with him. I don’t see the link to the bundle 1 calendar either.
> 
> Nm- found it. Putting it here for my own reference next week
> 
> ...


@DinaM - I am after you for Bundle #1 and have left you my contact info in a DM.
ALL - we will be at WKORN for 2 glorious weeks.  I was originally on the Calendar for Bundle #2, but since it seems B#2 is missing, added myself to the available days for Bundle #1.  Right now Bundle #2 doesn’t have anyone scheduled after me and Bundle #1 doesnt have anyone after Jan 23. 
@kathiecee Are you on the Bundle #1 calendar for Jan 15th-22nd?  We can DM each other to connect for the handoff If you are the Kathi C on the calendar.


----------



## klpenny (Dec 30, 2022)

Hi Dina.  I am the one on the calendar on the 15th for Bundle 1.  Am I giving it back to you on the 22nd?


----------



## KACTravels (Dec 30, 2022)

klpenny said:


> Hi Dina.  I am the one on the calendar on the 15th for Bundle 1.  Am I giving it back to you on the 22nd?



@klpenny - Are you “Kathi C” on the Calendar Bundle #1?  I am on the Calendar B#1 Jan 8-14 and will arrange with you by DM to get it to you on the 15th. After that we need to figure out who you would hand them to because there isn’t anyone on the calendar for the 22nd forward.


----------



## KACTravels (Dec 30, 2022)

@dioxide45 Thank you for all of you administration on the calendars. I would like to suggest that under the instructions we add a line that says to use your TUGBBS Username when reserving to make it easier to contact the previous and next person on the calendars.


----------



## klpenny (Dec 30, 2022)

KACTravels said:


> @klpenny - Are you “Kathi C” on the Calendar Bundle #1?  I am on the Calendar B#1 Jan 8-14 and will arrange with you by DM to get it to you on the 15th. After that we need to figure out who you would hand them to because there isn’t anyone on the calendar for the 22nd forward.


Hi Dina!  I am the Kathi C on the calendar for the 15th.   I don't know who I would hand it off to as I do not see any other names on the calendar for that time.  Is anyone else interested?


----------



## klpenny (Dec 31, 2022)

Hi everyone!  Two questions.  They used to charge to rent chairs and umbrellas on the beach.  My husband says no.  Anyone been there recently know?  Does anyone want Bundle 1 after I am done with it on 1/22?


----------



## EnglishmanAbroad (Dec 31, 2022)

klpenny said:


> Hi everyone!  Two questions.  They used to charge to rent chairs and umbrellas on the beach.  My husband says no.  Anyone been there recently know?  Does anyone want Bundle 1 after I am done with it on 1/22?


Yes you can rent them.


----------



## gregb (Thursday at 9:07 PM)

Hi all,   This is gregb (Greg Buchanan), the original purchaser of the chairs and the original poster of this thread, back in October 2021.
Wow. 
I never expected these chairs to last this long!  Great cooperation among the TUG group has made this sharing possible.

We purchased the chairs at Costco in October 2021 to use during our annual 3 week visit.  (Usually we come in January, but COVID delayed our 2021 visit.)  When we were getting ready to leave, I wondered what to do with the chairs.  I thought maybe someone would like to have them, so I posted on TUG to see if we could pass them on to someone else.  This chain was the result and it has been amazing.

When we came back for our normal visit in January 2022, I thought, "I wonder if the chairs are still around?"  I checked on TUG and discovered this thread for the chairs was still active, and the chairs were still in circulation.  Better yet, they are available for our visit.  Not only that, but a beach umbrella had joined the bundle. Before we left, we used this thread to pass them on.  

It is now 2023, and we are coming to WKORN for our annual visit, Jan. 15 thru Feb 5.  And the chairs are still in circulation.  WOW!

Now to my questions:  

I read thru this thread and discovered there is now a reservation system to get the chairs.  Thanks to whoever set that up! 
I tried following the instructions on the thread to reserve the chairs, but it didn't take the first time.
I discovered that I was overlapping my start date with the end date of the previous holder, and that was rejected.  
So I changed my dates to not overlap, and that seems to show up correctly now.

So KathyC, can we find a way to get the chairs once you are done with them?  And any chance of getting them earlier? Give me a call to coordinate.
And Dawnwrey, we will need to pass them on to you on Feb 5.  Give me a call to coordinate that.

My cell phone number is:  408 540-4855.

Greg


----------



## gregb (Thursday at 9:14 PM)

klpenny said:


> Hi everyone!  Two questions.  They used to charge to rent chairs and umbrellas on the beach.  My husband says no.  Anyone been there recently know?  Does anyone want Bundle 1 after I am done with it on 1/22?


KLBenny,  Yes, I want bundle one and have "signed up" for it on the calendar.  

We actually arrive a week earlier, so we would appreciate getting it as soon as you no longer need it.  
You can reach me on my cell phone (408 540-4855) to coordinate the handover.
Thanks
Greg


----------



## klpenny (Thursday at 9:25 PM)

Thanks for buying these Greg!  What a great service you have done for TUG Members.  I don't know if we will need them the whole week and will certainly hand them off earlier if I can!
Kathi


----------



## KACTravels (Thursday at 9:39 PM)

Hello All!  I’m still not sure if we know if Bundle #2 is still in circulation- Please help if you have it or know where it is???


----------



## JimT (Friday at 12:58 AM)

I think the 2 blue chairs in bundle 2 were lost with the bell desk at WOKRN in December.


----------



## kathiecee (Friday at 1:33 PM)

KACTravels said:


> @DinaM - I am after you for Bundle #1 and have left you my contact info in a DM.
> ALL - we will be at WKORN for 2 glorious weeks.  I was originally on the Calendar for Bundle #2, but since it seems B#2 is missing, added myself to the available days for Bundle #1.  Right now Bundle #2 doesn’t have anyone scheduled after me and Bundle #1 doesnt have anyone after Jan 23.
> @kathiecee Are you on the Bundle #1 calendar for Jan 15th-22nd?  We can DM each other to connect for the handoff If you are the Kathi C on the calendar.


That is not me.


----------



## KACTravels (Today at 5:12 PM)

JimT said:


> I think the 2 blue chairs in bundle 2 were lost with the bell desk at WOKRN in December.


I am at WKORN and I have confirmed through the Valet that Bundle #2 is no longer in circulation. I currently have Bundle #1 which consists of 2 chairs and 1 Umbrella (Very good condition).  I will be handing it off on Sunday to Kathi C. To avoid confusion I propose that we should delete the calendar for Bundle #2.  Hopefully anyone that has reserved #2 in the future will see this post.


----------



## dioxide45 (Today at 6:12 PM)

KACTravels said:


> I am at WKORN and I have confirmed through the Valet that Bundle #2 is no longer in circulation. I currently have Bundle #1 which consists of 2 chairs and 1 Umbrella (Very good condition).  I will be handing it off on Sunday to Kathi C. To avoid confusion I propose that we should delete the calendar for Bundle #2.  Hopefully anyone that has reserved #2 in the future will see this post.


Are these the original two Tommy Bahama chairs?


----------



## KACTravels (Today at 6:46 PM)

dioxide45 said:


> Are these the original two Tommy Bahama chairs?


I don‘t know if they are the original set


----------



## dioxide45 (Today at 6:53 PM)

KACTravels said:


> I don‘t know if they are the original setView attachment 71392


Perhaps @gregb can identify them?


----------



## Moparman42 (Today at 7:23 PM)

I had those in February...    at least they look the same.    but they were in a large carry bag that was kind of nice, but slightly heavy.,


----------

